# What kind of knife do you carry?



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 3, 2007)

What kind of knife do you carry?  Yes, I realize most of us carry pistols, and we talked about that in another thread.  So keep this thread knife-related por favor.

I carry a Microtech Makora Auto.  I have no complaints about it really.  Tough blade, and I haven't managed to screw that up yet (I was at a bar with Rusty and ended up using it to play darts, still works fine though  )


----------



## gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

I carry two Columbia River Folders  M16-13z's.   One in my boot and one not.
Along with Glock.    Kind of balance's me out.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 3, 2007)

Columbia River CRKT M16-13Z


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 3, 2007)

not a fan of boot knives, so i have my gerber auto (designed by emerson) and also carry a leatherman wave sometimes.


----------



## fitz4941 (Aug 3, 2007)

Daily carry is a Spyderco Delica; half plain/half serrated edge.  On duty a larger Endura with a full serrated edge.  Used both for many years - no complaints.


----------



## tova (Aug 3, 2007)

Pro-Tech Harkins ATAC

View attachment 2122


----------



## Davec43 (Aug 3, 2007)

I carry a Gerber since I have a tendency to lose expensive knives :doh:


----------



## Pete031 (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a spyderco endura on me. However, we get issued a SOG multi tool,
and I have a Seal Pup on my chest rig.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been carrying a Benchmade CQC7 since 1995; it's a little battered but still going strong.

We were issued (and allowed to retain) Benchamde autos in my last Iraq tour, but it's not worth carrying CONUS.  To many questions get asked...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 3, 2007)

I've got a really bad ass Buck Strider that someone gave me as a pre-deployment gift ;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 3, 2007)

I love benchmades myself


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh gosh..well I have a classic Swiss Army..with a pink case.


----------



## medicchick (Aug 3, 2007)

Kershaw Leek


----------



## Sdiver (Aug 3, 2007)

Always with me, my handy, dandy, trusty, Leatherman.

But I also carry a POS folding knife. About 6 bucks at a local pawn shop. Tend to loose those a lot.

Also carry a set of trauma sheers, while at work.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 3, 2007)

Gerber folder + Leatherman Wave. 

Use the different knives depending on what I'm opening and how discrete I want to be.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 3, 2007)

I couldn't vote...

'cause I was carrying a folder and a fixed for EDC

:doh: Then I took a look in my purse and discovered two more folders. So I guess I can vote, majority rules!

Purse = Swiss Army wannabe and a Gerber EZ-Out

EDC = HAK and T1 (pics below)

LL

ps. This what I'm settin' aside $$ for next... Harsey D2


----------



## DDSSDV (Aug 3, 2007)

Benchmade Griptilan


----------



## x SF med (Aug 4, 2007)

Hmmmm...  depends.
Sailing knife
Kershaw 12m marlin spike
Chris Reeve Sebenza 2M Classic
Harsey D2
Harsey T1
Harsey Reeve GB
Buck fixed blade camp knife
Gerber folder (small in pocket)
Leatherman Super Tool 200 Black Anodized
Explorer MkII Survival
FN Bayonnet
A cheap folder if I think it's going to get lost
and whatever I can get from Bill Harsey next.

Hi, I'm x SF med, and I'm a knife-a-holic...


----------



## 104TN (Aug 4, 2007)

Marauder06 said:


> I've got a really bad ass Buck Strider that someone gave me as a pre-deployment gift ;)


;) 

I have it on good authority yours was a pre-release when you got it. The clip start tearing up your pocket yet?


----------



## Ravage (Aug 4, 2007)

Just recently got myself a Gerber Guardian BackUp, took a whole lot from my wallet but I think its worth the cost.





(not mine photo, I'm still getting my cam fixed)


----------



## rangerpsych (Aug 4, 2007)

x SF med said:


> Hmmmm...  depends.
> Sailing knife
> Kershaw 12m marlin spike
> Chris Reeve Sebenza 2M Classic
> ...



I was put on a 3 knife profile by my team leader, because I had a super leatherman, leatherman crunch? and gerber BMF (on my kit)  benchmade AFCK and benchmade auto depending on my mood, plus some throwers simply because they were fun to spend idle time with when in an admin patrol base, or between iterations of live fire/blank fire....


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 4, 2007)

LibraryLady said:


> EDC = HAK and T1 (pics below)
> 
> LL



How do you like your HAK?  I finally saw one in person in July.


----------



## Alvitr (Aug 4, 2007)

A Leatherman. Only thing it does not do for me is walk the dog.


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 4, 2007)

> Hi, I'm x SF med, and I'm a knife-a-holic...


Hehehe...Unfortunately I'm in that category as well. 

I haven't purchased one of the more expensive folders yet, but that will be my next move down the line...

I currently own:
Spyderco:
A Native (which I carry most of the time)
A Bob Turtsuola Custom model
A Rescue w/orange handle
Gerber:
Blackie Collins boating/rafting rescue knife (I don't need it, but it was cool and I got a deal on it)
Ez-Out Folder (Nice, but it doesn't have a serrated edge so I don't use it much)
450 Folder I gotta say that for a cheap knife it is a great knife.

Buck Folding fillet knife: It is the most awesome knife for making flounder fillets I've ever seen.
Normark fixed blade fillet knife: It was given to me by my uncle in 1970; and they still make the exact same model. 
Dexter Russell
Serrated fixed blade knife with a plastic sheath It cost me Five Dollars and it is awesome: The steel gets wicked sharp and it is highly corrosion resistant in salt water. It is one of the best knives that I own, and I highly recommend it if you spend a lot of time on the water.
Serrated Kitchen Knife
Abel Fishing Knife. Got a deal on it when they were first made. Good blade but the plastic handle impinges slightly on the blade rotation, which is a problem. Mark Abel doesn't make them with a plastic sheath any more.
Leatherman-- Got the original multitool when they came out almost 20 years ago. Been meaning to replace it with a newer model Wave but just haven't gotten around to it. I carry my multitool in my soft briefcase wherever I go.
Victorinox Swiss Army Knife 
Machetes:
Ontario Knife Company-- 15 dollar item that bushwhacks better than a weedeater. 
A Phillipine Bola custom made for my grandfather in the 1930's.
SOG: Fixed blade that is all business. It is the most expensive knife that I own. I hope I never have to use it...

Oh, and a five dollar Frost Cutlery utility knife with a plastic sheath. Saw it in a fishing store in Martha's Vineyard and couldn't resist it...


----------



## Ravage (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a kitchen knife, does that count ?


----------



## 6 Guns (Aug 14, 2007)

Blade Tech and a Randal.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Aug 14, 2007)

Benchmade Auto that I got here, SOG trident, Gerber tool, Gerber mini paraframe, CRKT ultima on my IBA, some other Gerber folder  in my pocket, and a Kabar on the bottom of my aidbag.  yes, I too am a Knife-a-holic.  :)  (LL, I feel your pain!  I can't choose!!)


----------



## x SF med (Aug 14, 2007)

Well, I forgot my Gerber Blackie Collins 'Frisco Shiv (Dragon's tooth dagger), and the Parker Fairbairn design dagger that was a present from my Co Cdr for Christmas one year.  More knives to follow, and if kitchen knives count - well, I do have a full set of Sabatier designed Cusine de France cooking knives, to include the steak knives.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 14, 2007)

Typhoon said:


> ...SOG: Fixed blade that is all business. It is the most expensive knife that I own. I hope I never have to use it...


 
If it's all business, why not use it?  :doh:



LL


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 14, 2007)

When out at the bar or in jeans/shorts I carry this;








When at work or in a suit a kbar;


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 14, 2007)

> When out at the bar or in jeans/shorts I carry this;


I've had my eye on those as I see them in catalogues; but I've never seen one in person. The fact that you own one is a good recommendation. 



> When at work or in a suit a kbar;


Hehe, I'll bet that there aren't too many pencil neck dudes in suits that carry one of those... 



> If it's all business, why not use it?


Because it could be a bit of a problem in this state... ;)


----------



## 6 Guns (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh yea, a Horrigan and Strider.


----------



## Alvitr (Aug 16, 2007)

I recieved a nice gift with the mail the other day (ok ok it wasnt really for me) 
A Kukhri. I have no idea how to use it and for what, but it looks damn fine on the wall!


----------



## Olive Drab (Aug 16, 2007)

whichever is the least dull at the time: benchmade auto, emerson cqc7b, crkt m16


----------



## srhayes (Sep 1, 2007)

Emerson Combat Karambit (folder) or non-metalic fiberglass combat Karambit. The folder for day-to-day carry. The non metalic for suit & tie days or when I'm donning a tux (great compliment to my Walther P-22 or Ruger SP101 3.25").


----------



## EATIII (Sep 1, 2007)

we have a real "James Bond" in the House


----------



## srhayes (Sep 1, 2007)

EATIII said:


> we have a real "James Bond" in the House



No...just a guy with an uppity girlfriend who likes going to symphonies, ballet and bullshit corporate functions.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 1, 2007)

I counted 4 carrying a CRKT M16-13z or other carson design.    Any advice on the best way to sharpen one without fucking it up?


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 2, 2007)

Tanto style edge, or standard clip point?


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 2, 2007)

rangerpsych said:


> Tanto style edge, or standard clip point?


 
Clip point.  Serrated at the bottom of the blade.


----------



## rangerpsych (Sep 2, 2007)

lansky sharpening system, it'll do it all.


----------



## Mav (Sep 2, 2007)

Can I vote twice? I carry a folder AND a multi-tool


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 2, 2007)

Amen.  I carry a folder, a multi-tool, an auto, and a fixed.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 2, 2007)

Yeah? Well I prefer a naginata myself. Bitches.


----------



## HoundDog (Sep 2, 2007)

rick said:


> Yeah? Well I prefer a naginata myself. Bitches.



lol


----------



## shifty83 (Sep 2, 2007)

I carry a multi-tool and a folding blade both made by gerber.  Has anyone here bought or looked at the Benchmade Infidel.  Its a pretty sweet auto knife but it runs mid 300's, still debating on if I really need it or not.


----------



## poison (Sep 2, 2007)

Invisible J said:


> Zero Tolerance 0300:



I just saw those on TAD yesterday, very nice!!! How do you like it?


----------



## srhayes (Sep 2, 2007)

rick said:


> Yeah? Well I prefer a naginata myself. Bitches.



ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Slowhand (Oct 1, 2007)

I carry a leatherman wave daily, works well for all sorts of stuff. When I'm out and about \i carry a knife makes guild blade, slim and pretty. Hunting I carry a brace of blades, one big camp blade and a small 4" drop point.

Mike


----------



## car (Oct 17, 2007)

Never go anywhere without my Leatherman Super Tool .... and usually a Gerber Gator.


----------



## Regulator3 (Oct 17, 2007)

A leatherman Super Tool, and a Robbie Dalton Auto Gatekeeper with a tanto blade


----------



## JBS (Oct 18, 2007)

*When*_ I carry_, I carry a Timberline-Emerson Specwar.


----------



## RangerDad (Oct 18, 2007)

cold steel srk - fixed 4" tough as nails


----------



## swamppirate (Oct 22, 2007)

Benchmade Emerson CQB...


----------



## gunnerjohn (Oct 22, 2007)

Chris Reeve Sebenza - Own two of them.  Depends on if I'm wearing clean or ratty clothing


----------



## x SF med (Oct 22, 2007)

My friggin knife collection keeps growing - picked up 3 or 4 more blades at gunshows and gunshops in the past month or two...  not including the ones I've bought for other people. :doh:


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2007)

Think I might pick this one up. ;)  Comes in a fancy box but it's a bit pricey.










> # Manufactured by Wenger (Maker of the Genuine Swiss Army Knife)
> # Special edition knife, perfect for collectors
> # Comes packaged in Wenger box [view]
> # Weight: 2 lbs, 11 ounces
> ...


----------



## gunnerjohn (Oct 23, 2007)

gdamadg said:


> Think I might pick this one up. ;)  Comes in a fancy box but it's a bit pricey.



Show off!!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2007)

gunnerjohn said:


> Show off!!



Nah, just planning on being prepared.   If I could find a knife that has a built in keg tap in it, now that would be the daily carry for me.


----------



## Jacobman (Oct 23, 2007)

I carry a Kershaw Whirlwind 1560ST, have it for a few years now and has never failed me.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2007)

I used to carry a Gerber E-Z Out Jr Serrated until I lost it in the bush.  It was a great knife and I was pissed.  Lately I've been looking at the Leatherman k503x and e307x serrated as a replacement.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 24, 2007)

Clicked the wrong category (bird flu) 

Microtech Makora D/E

Damn thing's bulletproof, sneaky fast and reliable. It's 2 years old and the only thing I could think of replacing it with is another Microtech, maybe a Scarab.


----------



## Bravo Five Romeo (Nov 11, 2007)

If I ever have to scrap in a bar, I always have my Klingon battle knife tucked in my jacket... good for grabbing tabs on beer cans too.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2008)

So with one of my gift cards from the holidays I picked up myself a new every day carry.  The model I picked up was the Leatherman c302, the straight edged; the every day duties I do lately I don't need the serrated.  It's very light and easy to handle, fits nicely in my pocket with the side clip or on a belt loop, jacket, or bag loop with the 'biner clip.

http://www.leatherman.com/products/knives/c302-c303/default.asp



> The sleek aluminum handle and 420HC stainless steel blade are crafted in Leatherman's feature-rich tradition. With a unique rotating carabiner/bottle opener, removable pocket clip and patent-pending Blade Launcher™ technology, *the c302 (straight edge)* and c303 (combo) are the ultimate combination of form and function.


----------



## ROS (Jan 10, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> So with one of my gift cards from the holidays I picked up myself a new every day carry.  The model I picked up was the Leatherman c302, the straight edged; the every day duties I do lately I don't need the serrated.  It's very light and easy to handle, fits nicely in my pocket with the side clip or on a belt loop, jacket, or bag loop with the 'biner clip.
> 
> http://www.leatherman.com/products/knives/c302-c303/default.asp


I have that very knife(the 303) in my truck's console! Mine's black, though. I also have a Kershaw JYD serrated that I used to use as a daily carry before leaving it in my desk at work after cutting a halter off a mare one morning.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2008)

ROS said:


> I have that very knife(the 303) in my truck's console! Mine's black, though. I also have a Kershaw JYD serrated that I used to use as a daily carry before leaving it in my desk at work after cutting a halter off a mare one morning.



I like the the lack of an outer handle casing, it lowers the weight and I find it makes it easier to hold; especially in gloves.  It's great for when I'm wearing my civvies and it's not flashy.  

I had asked for this for Christmas but I guess no one took the hint.  ;)  I'll just have to go pick it up for myself for wear with my uniform.  It'll be great to have the tool when needed or just to use the bit driver on the knife if I need to open up some retards PC. 








> The Leatherman® Surge™ multi-tool and c308 knife combo pack is perfect for any adventure, emergency, or handy project that lies ahead. With 18 tools in all, this combo pack includes a leather sheath, and a full set of screwdriver bits. Also includes a handsome gift box.
> *Surge™ Multi-tool Features:*
> Needlenose pliers
> Regular pliers
> ...


----------



## CPTAUSRET (Jan 10, 2008)

Microtech Ultratech, and a Bill Harsey, folder.


----------



## car (Jan 10, 2008)

Maybe I'm repeating myself - too lazy to look back - but when I left the 82d the 1st time, my platoon gave me a "jumpmaster" knife (AF survival knife) with my initials "CAR" engraved on the blade. I carry it everywhere I might need it - except on the DC Metro.


----------



## CPTAUSRET (Jan 10, 2008)

car said:


> Maybe I'm repeating myself - too lazy to look back - but when I left the 82d the 1st time, my platoon gave me a "jumpmaster" knife (AF survival knife) with my initials "CAR" engraved on the blade. I carry it everywhere I might need it - except on the DC Metro.




"jumpmaster knife"   

Dayglow orange switchblade, w/hook on the other end for cutting risers?


----------



## car (Jan 10, 2008)

CPTAUSRET said:


> "jumpmaster knife"
> 
> Dayglow orange switchblade, w/hook on the other end for cutting risers?



RGR - LOL


I used it once to cut away a towed bundle. We were jumping into Huachuca. Bundle was MREs. We fed the coyotes throughout the Chiricahua Mountains.


----------



## CPTAUSRET (Jan 10, 2008)

car said:


> RGR - LOL
> 
> 
> I used it once to cut away a towed bundle. We were jumping into Huachuca. Bundle was MREs. We fed the coyotes throughout the Chiricahua Mountains.



Lucky Coyotes.  

I carried one, thought it was cool that Uncle Sugar gave me a switchblade!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2008)

car said:


> Maybe I'm repeating myself - too lazy to look back - but when I left the 82d the 1st time, my platoon gave me a "jumpmaster" knife (AF survival knife) with my initials "CAR" engraved on the blade. I carry it everywhere I might need it - except on the DC Metro.




One of these?  Ahh, guess not.   I was too slow. ;)







This is a Canadian Jump Knife, well similar with out the pegasus engraved on it; these are the commemorative ones.  Same knives are still issued though.  From this supplier: http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r3s.html


[FONT=arial, Arial, Helvetica] *40th Anniversary Canadian Airborne Regiment Commemorative  Jump Knife  *​[/FONT]


----------



## car (Jan 10, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> One of these?  Ahh, guess not.   I was too slow. ;)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 10, 2008)

car said:


> That's it. Except there's 550 cord wrapped around the handle on mine, and those pesky initials....
> 
> Thanks, bro.
> 
> Pls pardon the HTML retardedness......



No problem with the coding.  I'm sure there's some things in your world that you could teach me a thing or two about. ;)  I know our MI guys amaze me now and then. 

550 cord is a definite must addition, both for comfort and possible emergency use.


----------



## car (Jan 10, 2008)

gdamadg said:


> No problem with the coding.  I'm sure there's some things in your world that you could teach me a thing or two about. ;)  I know our MI guys amaze me now and then.
> 
> 550 cord is a definite must addition, both for comfort and possible emergency use.



RGR to the second. Although in our jumpmaster world (back to JM school), they call it....let me crawl back through my rum soaked mind...."...what you people call '550 cord' is 'type 2 or 3 tubular, nylon webbing..."

JMs, help me out here. It's been a few years since I've JMPI'ed anyone.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh I know what your talking about.  Is it a different diameter strand on surrounding a core of smaller different colour strands (usually white)?  We would call it Para' (parachute) Cord. They call 550 cord something else, I believe you would call it utility cord.  ;)  But I have heard people up here call both either names in error.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 11, 2008)

Found some images.  What is most commonly purchased through our supply system up here and ends up called 550 Cord or Para Cord is cheap polypropylene utility cord; it comes it black, white, green and its' made by all sorts of companies.


*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ROTHCO NYLON BRAIDED UTILITY CORD[/FONT]*





*550 Para Cord*


----------



## HoundDog (Jan 11, 2008)

What would a hatchet count as ? Because we keep one in the truck.


----------



## Centermass (Jan 11, 2008)

HoundDog said:


> What would a hatchet count as ? Because we keep one in the truck.



A weapon of mass destruction..........lol


----------



## Operator (Jan 11, 2008)

I got a CRKT Hammond something something.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 12, 2008)

Umm, here's most of em, I guess, maybe, I think...:uhh:


----------



## The91Bravo (Jan 12, 2008)

Gerber Rex Applegate/W.E. Fairbairn.  I love it.

If anyone wants a personally made Damascus steel knife, let me know.  I friend of mine makes them and sells them to his friends.  He can make any type handle you want.


----------



## phridum (Jan 13, 2008)

This folder is in my pocket all the time.
http://sogknives.com/store/PE14.html

This fixed blade I carry with my deuce gear.
https://www.cutco.com/products/product.jsp?itemGroup=5719

It's durable and razor sharp, and carries a lifetime warranty so it'll be fixed or replaced at no charge. Also, I was told by the salesman that the steel is made at the same factory as Ka-bars in Ordean, NY or something or other....shrug, it served it's purpose well enough. I payed homage to its most useful purpose by engraving "Mystery Slayer" on the blade for the incredible number of MRE packets it opened. (MRE > MR. E > Mystery...lots of people need it explained)


----------



## Typhoon (Jan 13, 2008)

Great collection xsfmed. You know that the one on the top will give Pardus a woody!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 13, 2008)

Typhoon said:


> Great collection xsfmed. You know that the one on the top will give Pardus a woody!



Ah, the Cold Steel Kukri Machete...  latest purchase, it's so end weighted that it's scary, but, for camping it's an essential tool.

The Buck Hunter is signed by both father and son Buck.
The GB, D2 and both T1s are signed by the designer his own Oregon logger self.

I refuse to add up the value of all of these fine pieces of cutlery...  I'd probably cry.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 13, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Umm, here's most of em, I guess, maybe, I think...:uhh:



Love the Yarborough Knife >:{


----------



## x SF med (Jan 13, 2008)

Ravage said:


> Love the Yarborough Knife >:{



Actually a GB, no serial #, I'm old and missed the window for getting my Yarborough ....  if they open it up again, I will - for now, having a GB signed and presented by Bill Harsey is enough for me.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 13, 2008)

Shit I know nothing about knifes eighter :doh:


----------



## Hoot1289 (Jan 14, 2008)

*what type of knife do you carry*

I carry a SOG trident tanto, its a decent knife I realy have no probs with it.


----------



## P. Beck (Jan 16, 2008)

Carried one of these on this last tour:


----------



## Spartans_Own (Jan 16, 2008)

I carry my Benchmade 2550 Auto when at work or when I go out


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2008)

Normal carry is one of these:
CRK Sebenza MM Classic
Lone Wolf Harsey T1
Lone Wolf Paul Trickster

and I usually (read, as long as I'm not on a civilian aircraft, fuckin TSA) a small Gerber 300 with dog tags on it.

And of course....  the Group Coin


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Ah, the Cold Steel Kukri Machete...  latest purchase, it's so end weighted that it's scary, but, for camping it's an essential tool.



I'm a purist when it comes to Kukris, I don't like those handles, though I'm sure they are a lot more comfortable and therefore prob effective, I have a couple much like P Beck's one, I carried one in the bush when I was in the Army back home but never ever used it (we generally aren't allowed, too noisey) so took it off my pack.




x SF med said:


> I refuse to add up the value of all of these fine pieces of cutlery...  I'd probably cry.




I'd estimate about $80.00, certainly no more but I tell you what, I'm a nice guy, i'll give you $100.00 :cool:


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> ...I'd estimate about $80.00, certainly no more but I tell you what, I'm a nice guy, i'll give you $100.00 :cool:




For $100 I'll let you hold my Sebenza, that's about it.

$80...  I think there are a couple in that bunch that were less than $80...

Oh, yeah - you're a bastard, and I hate you.:doh:


----------



## Frisco (Sep 25, 2008)

That one lives in my pocket.  





The SOG lives in my glovebox when I'm out, on my leg in the woods, and under my pillow at night 


I REALLY want this one though  SOG Battle AX


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 25, 2008)

My every day pocket carry is an Emerson CQC7 Super with Wave Action (Which BTW wasn't covered.) IMO, it's faster than most autos. :)

I have a ton of fixed blades:

1.) Yarbrough

2.) 1st SFG(A) Knife

3.) PS Knife #79 (Professional Soldier)

4.) Randall #1

5.) Randall # 14

6. (3) Gerber Mark IIs One is the wooden handle presentation) 

7.) Al Marr SERE (Fixed blade)

8.) Gerber 'Blackie' Collins SF Shiv

Other folders:

Al Marr SERE (Large folder)

Al Marr Eagle Folder

Benchmade CQC7 regular size. (No Wave action.)


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 25, 2008)

Two more:


----------



## car (Sep 25, 2008)

My favorite knife.


----------



## skeeter (Sep 25, 2008)

I  carry a gerber double take everywhere! I love the fact that it has a fine edge on one blade and a serated blade on the other side;) When I need more I just break out the SOG seal pup. I love it ,do everything with it and i can't dull the blade.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a complete showing - but pretty close:


----------



## bella (Sep 25, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Not a complete showing - but pretty close:



am in the market for a new marlinspike knife..what brand is that one?


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 25, 2008)

x SF Med:

I don't see a PS knife in your collection. How come?


----------



## redneck (Sep 26, 2008)

*What I carry (not all at once)*

1- Emerson mini-Commander                                                                  2-CRKT                                                                                              3-Kalishnakov folder                                                                             4-Kershaw blur                                                                                    5-Smith and Wesson "extreme ops"                                                         6-Smith and Wesson "homeland security"                                                                                              Fixed blade Knives                                                                                                 1-John Ek custom made                                                                        2-Smith and Wesson "homeland security" tanto                                         3-Spanish Military "cuchillo"                                                                   4-Stealth Trooper                                                                                                                                                                                                         I swap out my EDC folders dpending on the situation. I recently retired my Ek for the S&W and/or Stealth trooper on my first line gear belt,with MCSS purchase MOLLE II sheath. I have had too many USAF survival knives to even remember,stolen or lost,which I used to customize by cutting off the top part of the crossguard,back when I could get them in MCSS for $12.00 in the 80's! I keep the emerson in my ACU pocket and a backup S&W folder on my CIRAS during drill and deployments to OIF and OEF. When going south,I only carry 1 folder, my emerson,and a long knife on pants belt. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## 11B-B4 (Dec 1, 2008)

CRKT m16SF nice knife had it through two tours. Does the job and doesnt break the bank. plus you could fight with it if you had to. Its not to big and not too small :)


----------



## AssadUSMC (Dec 1, 2008)

I have a couple of Kershaw avalanches (work issue) on my kit and I carry a Benchmade/Emerson CQC-7.  No problems with any of them - Benchmade even refurbished my knife for only the $5 shipping fee.


----------



## Ajax (Dec 1, 2008)

Gerber Rescue folder.  

The clip is a piece of shit and I've told them so (with no repsonse), but the integraged seat belt/clothes cutter is among the best I've used.  The window punch on the end is good for people also.  The steel is an upgrade from the usual Gerber _breaks-when-you-really-need-it-we-sold-out-so-if-you're-looking-for-a-good-knife-from-a-Portland-company-go-to-leatherman-benchmade-or-crkt_ quality.

In short, I haven't been impressed with Gerber products in real world application, with the exception of this knife and my demo multiplier.


----------



## Ajax (Dec 1, 2008)

x SF med said:


> Not a complete showing - but pretty close:



You, sir, are obviously in need of something constructive to do.  Go make me cookies.


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2008)

Ajax said:


> Gerber Rescue folder.
> 
> The clip is a piece of shit and I've told them so (with no repsonse), but the integraged seat belt/clothes cutter is among the best I've used. The window punch on the end is good for people also. The steel is an upgrade from the usual Gerber _breaks-when-you-really-need-it-we-sold-out-so-if-you're-looking-for-a-good-knife-from-a-Portland-company-go-to-leatherman-benchmade-or-crkt_ quality.
> 
> In short, I haven't been impressed with Gerber products in real world application, with the exception of this knife and my demo multiplier.


 
Interesting about Gerber, danke.



x SF med said:


> Not a complete showing - but pretty close:


 
Ditto...


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Dec 3, 2008)

got enough bayonets?  I apparently don't. ;)


----------



## 7point62 (Dec 3, 2008)

I carry a razor-sharp Buck folding hunter everywhere I go in the US. Very useful tool.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 3, 2008)

Trip_Wire said:


> x SF Med:
> 
> I don't see a PS knife in your collection. How come?


 


Ajax said:


> You, sir, are obviously in need of something constructive to do. Go make me cookies.


 
There are a couple missing...  The PS is one, a BladeTech rescue, and a couple of others...


Ajax- you owe me beers, no cookies for you.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Dec 3, 2008)

I carry a variety. I like my CRKT Kilbuck. Most of mine are for hunting purposes. I carry at least 6 in my hunting pack. They vary from my Buck to my Kershaw 3 blade interchangable, also Gerber Gator, Schrade Old Timemer. 

I know these aren't the most high dollar knives out there but for practicality sake they have all been very good knives. One piece of advice I will give is to go online to a farrier supply site and order a hoof knife sharpener. I carry on in my hunting pack even. They will put a quick edge on a knife, with minimal effort. I even use them on all my kitchen knives.:2c::cool:


----------



## pardus (Dec 3, 2008)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> got enough bayonets?  I apparently don't. ;)



I know for sure there are 3 bayonets missing from that pic.

I love bayonets, they are a very underrated weapon in this day and age.


----------



## 08steeda (Dec 3, 2008)

I have the same AF Survival Knife as CAR but without the intials!!! Was standard issue kit. 

I also carry a SOG Spec Elite I and also a Gerber Applegate-Fairbairn Covert - Black.

I also have several sheath knives like a Kershaw Amphibian  Boot and a Gerber Mark II.


----------



## car (Dec 3, 2008)

08steeda said:


> I have the same AF Survival Knife as CAR but without the intials!!! Was standard issue kit.



I pulled some strings and got one of my young SGTs in JM school, even though he was leaving the 82d in about two months.

I lent him my issue knife for his PWAC portion (that's Practical Work in the AirCraft, Chop).

Well, the next time I pulled JM duties, I went looking for my knife.....WTF!!! I ranted and raved all around the platoon CP. Scared my LT  Fucker had left and apparently took my knife with him. Guess it was payback for breaking one of the pins off in his chest when I gave him bloodwings.....

So, that's why the platoon gave the one with the initials on it when I turned them over to another guy.


----------



## 08steeda (Dec 3, 2008)

car said:


> I pulled some strings and got one of my young SGTs in JM school, even though he was leaving the 82d in about two months.
> 
> I lent him my issue knife for his PWAC portion (that's Practical Work in the AirCraft, Chop).
> 
> ...




Ouch on the pin breaking for his blood wings. I still have my scar too but no pins broke!!

Worst yet is when I got my SGT stripes and had to walk the line. I could not lift my right arm for 3 or 4 days afterwards! Black, blue, green, yellow, red all at the same time!

Great Knife! That thing can keep a serious edge on it!!!


----------



## Medicine-Man (Dec 3, 2008)

I've carried a lot of knives, and my favorite has been an Al Mar. Same company that made the SERE knife for graduates of the course awhile back. I carried an Eagle Ultralite, until it ran away...  Now I have to buy another one. Not too big, extremely sharp, and stays sharp.


----------



## parallel (Dec 4, 2008)

A Columbia River Knife and Tool K.I.S.S. Knife. They work great as a money clip with the added benefit of having a blade with you when you need it.


----------



## Rowdyraven (Dec 7, 2008)

Damn, I am embarrassed about mine-all folders....a Schrade, Kersahw, and and old cheap Rigid. Lost my Bear Claw recently down in Jean Lafitte, LA.-that was a heartfelt loss. Last rites....Rest in peace my friend.

Anyways...humble I am, here are my daily users...if I can get the damn image to upload.....:doh:View attachment 6825


----------



## Hammer (Dec 23, 2008)

I can't get the pic to upload... 

Anyway... M16-01 CRKT for civi's... Gerber Applegate-Fairbairn Combat Folder-black, HK/SOG TacRigid-black, Chris Reeve Pacific 6", and of course the M-9 wannabe KA-BAR. My Benchmade grew legs, so I replaced with the less expensive CRKT


----------



## Cecil (Dec 23, 2008)

CRKT M16-12LE SRT (most frequently carried)
Strider
Leatherman
K-Bar and variants


----------



## 0699 (Dec 23, 2008)

Not that I carry it (I still have my battered old Benchemade CQC-7 from 1995) but I got my son a CRKT M21-12 as a retirement gift.

http://www.crkt.com/M21.html

He's been carrying the damn thing everywhere for the past few days. :)


----------



## Hush (Dec 24, 2008)

My daily pocket knife is a 10 year old Spyderco Endura.  Still love the ergonomics of it, and it takes a beating.  Cut a tire off of a rim, and its still sharp.  My fixed blade is a SOG Seal Pup.....like it so far, but havent used it enough to really get a feel for it.


----------



## phantom1984 (Jan 12, 2009)

*what i carry*

I carry the CRKT M16-14SF Its durable quick to open small enough to carry and big enough to use. I own 2 one i carry to work been used for cutting cardbored to small metal . and the other i carry for everyday.


----------



## 7point62 (Jan 13, 2009)

This arrived for Christmas. (Sorry Sgt Stringer, I lifted this pic off your post for convenience)






The exact same knife. 7" blade, tan leather hilt and sheath with EGA. I've been wearing it everyday. I ordered it from Ranger Joes.

It feels good. Really good.


----------



## PunchDrunkCasper (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice cecil. I have the M16-13z


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2009)

Bump.

Any new toys?  

Here's the loot smuggled back into WA from the Oregon Custom Knife Show back in April... 

9 Knives, 1 stone, knife repair tool, 2 flashlights and some awesome wood! (it's the background for the shots)

I still haven't had the nerve to total up the cost of THAT trip.

LL


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a knife whore.  I'll admit it. I carry a Gerber on my hip everyday, a benchmade 9050SBK on my vest, a CRKT Ultima on the bottom of my aid bag that stays in the truck, and an M7 Bayonet on my leg rig.  the pig sticker bayonet is really just for show....  the iraqis tend to leave me alone when i wear it, much like they don't fuck with a guy who has a shotgun or a pistol in his hands.  last tour i carried the gerber, the benchmade, the CRKT and a Kabar exactly like the one 762 and Cecil have....  the CRKT was my crash knife on my ALSE gear - I wasn't issued the spiffy rescue knife the other kids got.  the Kabar stayed dutifully on my aid bag in a kydex sheath instead of leather, and my benchmade and gerber were on my hip. being a ground pounder this tour makes me miss my chicken plates and ALSE vest.  

ETA:  I have yet to reply to this poll because there is no selection for "all of the above"


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a Buck/Strider SBMF for everyday stuff, a Victorinox swiss tool for fixing needfixin things and a Chris Reeve 5.5" Green Beret for when I really want to stab things.

I carry a 21" Asp around for the reasons you carry the M-7 Helodoc, I found illiterate savages may not know what a CS can or a scat round will do to them but they all know what a length of pipe round the knee will do.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 3, 2009)

that's a good damn idea, Mac.  thanks for the tip.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jun 3, 2009)

Mac_NZ said:


> ... a Chris Reeve 5.5" Green Beret for when I really want to stab things...



Mr Harsey, the designer, will be really hurt you only use it for stabbing... :doh:

I'll tell him a Kiwi got a hold of one of his knives.  I'm sure that will make him happy!  And if you ever get in the PNW, bring it along, we'll take ya down to meet him and he can make a few scratches on it, just so you can say you've met him.  ;)

LL


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 3, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Mr Harsey, the designer, will be really hurt you only use it for stabbing... :doh:
> 
> I'll tell him a Kiwi got a hold of one of his knives.  I'm sure that will make him happy!  And if you ever get in the PNW, bring it along, we'll take ya down to meet him and he can make a few scratches on it, just so you can say you've met him.  ;)
> 
> LL



That would be awesome LL.

The last time I used it was to skin and bone an 8 point red stag my bud dropped with an AI AW.  I'll find the pic after work.


----------



## clavinr (Jun 3, 2009)

I have a Desert Operator CRT I bought at EMS for $35...excellent knife.  Cargo pocket.

I have a US Government Issue pocket knife the most basic piece of equipment you can find and is worth it's weight in gold.  Goes in a front pocket on a dummy cord.

Gerber Multiplier...lots of use out of it and it stays in my tac vest.

Gerber folder, lightweight thin, serrated and plain edge.  I bough that one at clothing sales.  That goes in my BDU pocket or inside my shirt.

I have a K-Bar that has US Army instead of USMC but it just stays in a drawer.

I had a pilot survival knife, traded it as a gift.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 3, 2009)

SOG Multitool is the heat.  The issue Gerber multi-tools weren't too good.

Carried a gerber folder in Ranger School, lost in one night in the PB, but was rewarded with a CRKT folder at the next PB.  Gotta love Dahlonega :)

I also carried one of the Schrade "old timer" knives with the two blades.  Awesome, stayed sharp, small, and versatile.  Lost in OIF 05-06 

http://taylorbrandsllc.com/index.php?page=Schrade-Catalog-2007


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 3, 2009)

phantom1984 said:


> I carry the CRKT M16-14SF Its durable quick to open small enough to carry and big enough to use. I own 2 one i carry to work been used for cutting cardbored to small metal . and the other i carry for everyday.



Yep, something similar to this was what I found in MTNs in 06 after I lost my gerber.  Still have it although it needs to be cleaned.  Some genius thought it would be good to use for cutting sticky food during a field exercise.

I am thinking about purchasing the Benchmade Nimravus.  Any suggestions/thoughts?
http://www.benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=140


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 4, 2009)

Kershaw Onion/Tactical Blur. Good knife, around 60 bones.


----------



## Blue (Jun 4, 2009)

I carry a Kershaw Cyclone 1630ST with me most of the time.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2009)

This is occasionally on the pocket... yup both of them...  The coin was given to me by someone I used to serve with and reconnected with a couple of years ago.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jun 4, 2009)

x SF med said:


> This is occasionally on the pocket... yup both of them...  The coin was given to me by someone I used to serve with and reconnected with a couple of years ago.



Nice blade xSF. Like the coin too! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2009)

The Harsey/Lone Wolf D2...  signed, of course...  The 'magic knife' if you know the secret about it...


----------



## Ka-Bar (Jun 4, 2009)

I carry Ka-Bar USMC and a Gerber paraframe 2 folder in the pocket.


----------



## Pete S (Jun 5, 2009)

I carry a SOG Trident folder.

Not fancy, but t cuts what I need it to,
and if I have to stab a punk ass crack head in the face I won't be heartbroken when its locked away in the evidence locker.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm a fan of the trident.  I can't find mine.    I had the one with that striped psuedo- camo coating on the blade, it was sweet, with a built-in webbing/belt cutter in the handle. damn I miss that knife.


----------



## Snaquebite (Jun 5, 2009)

x SF med said:


> The Harsey/Lone Wolf D2...  signed, of course...  The 'magic knife' if you know the secret about it...




I know. 
Got mine too. Signed also.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thread bump!

My answer would be "All the Above" 

I'm currently rockin a KaBar and kydex sheath on my kit along with the standard issue Gerber multi-tool, the Gerber G-10 auto with the tanto blade on the belt and a CRKT M16-13DSFG in my pocket.  Being a knife whore like I am, I'm thinking about getting the Benchmade SOCP - any thoughts?

http://www.lapolicegear.com/benchmade-socp-dagger.html


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 3, 2013)

Not much of a fan of benchmade anymore. Had too many break or fail in the past, and they don't make the BIG AFCK anymore which in my opinion was one of their best knives.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah, the one I'm looking at would be pretty much a shtf and I gotta stab someone deal.

It's probably more Gucci than anything...


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 3, 2013)

So, when I replied to this thread 6 years ago. I had a lot of knives...  after 3 deployments, I now only carry one or two...  I carry an LMF II (also known as the ASEK II) on my flight gear, and a Benchmade AFO...  I recently lost my AFO, and I was so upset about it (I had  for 6 years!!)  I ordered an AFO II that should be here any day.  I'm using a Skedco blunt-tip folder for now until my AFO II gets here.  I also still carry a gerber multi-tool everywhere.  I just found that carrying 2 or 3 pocket knives is silly if you don't ever use more than one at a time.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Jul 3, 2013)

But isn't the #1 rule to always look cool?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 3, 2013)

Mind you, you're talking to a guy who at one point had a "3 knife profile" issued from his squad leader because of his blade affinity.

I had throwing knives, multitool on my belt, multitool on my kit, BFK on my kit, and a couple folders.  Throwers weren't for trying to pull a Jason Bourne/Jackie Chan lovechild, they were for killing time when literally EVERYTHING was done and it was just waiting for darkness for night iterations... and I didn't wear them on a regular basis.

Funny thing, that same SL would be bumming my tied down auto for JM/Safety duties so he could cut someone away quickly and safely if necessary.

I had MY folder, multiple multitools (since when does something need just one set of pliers), the big fucking knife for last ditch shank action... and a folder for loaning since even after many classes and discussion about sharpening and care of edged weapons, there were still people that thought dirt was an adequate location to store a knife inbetween knife-requiring tasks. 

That one was a cold steel voyager, my folder was the Benchmade Auto until I got a Gerber-Emerson auto, the BFK was a cold steel magnum XXI tanto that was 18" tip to pommel, a Leatherman Crunch as pliers/vice grip, and  Victorinox Swisstools for my indestructible multitools.

The Crunch, in no small part attributed to the tasks I completed that earned me my first ARCOM.  Sorta hard to weld metal together if you can't hold it where it needs to be.


----------



## justincredubil02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Haha.

And to think, I got my AAM (I'm an AF dude) for giving a bunch of hajis AKs...I like your story better!


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 3, 2013)

In my old unit in the Cav, you don't show up to work without your Gerber.  that way, anyone can borrow another one and everyone only carries one tool at a time.  now that I'm back in the air (Rock of the OUCH! MY ASS!!)  it's a different story....  but he who is light can run back to the aircraft faster...  and it only takes one pair of pliers to open an O2 tank.  but I totally see where you're coming from, my needs have just changed.  That, and I like my Kabar, so I'm gonna keep it at home so it doesn't walk away. :)


----------



## policemedic (Jul 3, 2013)

These are my work knives.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 3, 2013)

I have 50+ to choose from...  no more auto, my D2 is in the capable hands of another member here now since his got misplaced...  I made him trade me a coin for it...  it was either a penny or a quarter, I forget which.

right now, my EDC is either my Sebenza or the Spartan Folder Mod 1....  and my little Boker is in my pocket most of the time, and my little Gerber 200...


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Jul 3, 2013)

I miss the old Benchmade hooks, I don't like the little ones they make now.  scalpel, nice.... I carry those in Cric kits, but I don't carry my surgical kit in my bag these days.  the likelihood of using it is nearly zero, and the weight doesn't justify it.  I'd rather carry an extra basic load.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 3, 2013)

I usually rock a Lowes knife with utility blades.....:-"






Can't beat that deal for $10...especially since I lose a knife about 1 time every 3 weeks..

In fact I lost one in Charlotte took the girls to see the Fish at Bass Pro and bought the cheapest Bear Grillis knife I could....all they had.

I do feel safe now if I was ever inserted into the Sahara Desert or Wal-mart parking lot....:blkeye:


----------



## policemedic (Jul 3, 2013)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> .  scalpel, nice.... I carry those in Cric kits, but I don't carry my surgical kit in my bag these days.


 Precisely where it came from


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jul 3, 2013)

HeloMedic1171 said:


> I miss the old Benchmade hooks, I don't like the little ones they make now.  scalpel, nice.... I carry those in Cric kits, but I don't carry my surgical kit in my bag these days.  the likelihood of using it is nearly zero, and the weight doesn't justify it.  I'd rather carry an extra basic load.



I keep that very hook attached to the child seat in the back of the truck. We have a battle drill for exfil of the vehicle for fire/crash.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 3, 2013)

I carry a RAT knife in the field (RAT 5 http://www.eseeknives.com/eseeknives.htm) and an folding applegate fairbairne in my pocket.  I really like the applegate fairbairn knives.   Makes me feel all old school.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 3, 2013)

I am a knife and multi tool freak. I carry a Swiss Knife Cyber Tool (29) and Leatherman O.H.T. E.D.C. At work I carry a Leatherman Wingman. I have the Benchmade Rescue hook 5 and 7 and lots of other cool stuff also.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 3, 2013)

Teufel said:


> I carry a RAT knife in the field (RAT 5 http://www.eseeknives.com/eseeknives.htm) and an folding applegate fairbairne in my pocket.  I really like the applegate fairbairn knives.   Makes me feel all old school.


 
the Gerber/Harsey folding Applegate-Fairbairn?  Col Rex had a hand in the design of that knife.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 3, 2013)

I would love to get my grubby paws on a Harsey Ranger folder. I love the design. The fact it is U.S. made also.

F.M.


----------



## Confederate Son (Jul 3, 2013)

I usually vary between a Gerber folding and a Leatherman depending on what the day holds in store..

I'd love to walk around with my Gerber Commando deal strapped to me but that wouldnt be very Ninja..


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 3, 2013)

CRKT Firespark on person.... and the CRKT Hissatsu on my gear.   

http://www.crkt.com/Hissatsu
http://www.crkt.com/Fire-Spark-Blac...Burst-Fire-Safe-LAWKS-Knife?&search_id=450299


----------



## policemedic (Jul 4, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> I am a knife and multi tool freak. I carry a Swiss Knife Cyber Tool (29) and Leatherman O.H.T. E.D.C. At work I carry a Leatherman Wingman. I have the Benchmade Rescue hook 5 and 7 and lots of other cool stuff also.
> 
> F.M.



They let you play with sharp things?


----------



## Dame (Jul 4, 2013)

policemedic said:


> They let you play with sharp things?


Only cuz he can't play with things that go bang.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 4, 2013)

Any knife, as long as it's been sharpened by x SF med...


----------



## x SF med (Jul 4, 2013)

0699 said:


> Any knife, as long as it's been sharpened by x SF med...


 
and before that time that I can sharpen his knives... a dull knife...  like dull enough to beat somebody to death with the edge.:wall:


----------



## Teufel (Jul 4, 2013)

x SF med said:


> the Gerber/Harsey folding Applegate-Fairbairn?  Col Rex had a hand in the design of that knife.


Yes.  I like the gerber folder a lot both for the practicality of the knife and the history.  I want to get the boker applegate fairbairn at some point. Knives are tools that can hold a lot of sentimental value.  My RAT knife has been with me to almost every continent in support of the GWOT and has a very familiar feel in my hand.  It's also a great SERE tool; you can chop down small trees with it when the chips are down.


----------



## policemedic (Jul 4, 2013)

0699 said:


> Any knife, as long as it's been sharpened by x SF med...


 
But no matches.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 4, 2013)

Dame said:


> Only cuz he can't play with things that go bang.


 

Not nice Dame!

F.M.


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 5, 2013)

A glock 30.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 5, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> A glock 30.


 


Well played sir.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 5, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Well played sir.
> 
> F.M.


 
Don't encourage him...  once his ego gets going, all he'll do is rant on about his wonderful fiber based hair products and how they make him invincible when rescuing people from burning shipwrecks in the middle of a long winter's night with no other illumination than the inferno of the ship...  oh and then that the ship is being attacked by wayfaring Somali pirates that somehow ended up in the Antarctic...   oh, shit.... that's one of the secret stories.... sorry Amlove....


----------



## amlove21 (Jul 5, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Don't encourage him...  once his ego gets going, all he'll do is rant on about his wonderful fiber based hair products and how they make him invincible when rescuing people from burning shipwrecks in the middle of a long winter's night with no other illumination than the inferno of the ship...  oh and then that the ship is being attacked by wayfaring Somali pirates that somehow ended up in the Antarctic...   oh, shit.... that's one of the secret stories.... sorry Amlove....


Sorry? That was dead on!


----------



## x SF med (Jul 5, 2013)

amlove21 said:


> Sorry? That was dead on!


 
the sorry was for the opsec violation.... Mr. Phelps.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 5, 2013)

Harsey T-1 or T-2, depending on my mood.  Reeves Professional soldier on my gear.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 6, 2013)

Kraut783 said:


> Harsey T-1 or T-2, depending on my mood.  Reeves Professional soldier on my gear.


 
Bro. My sister is on Facebook. Lives in Georgia and I will gladly sell her to you for one of your Harsey folders... Please. She's yours bro.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 7, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Bro. My sister is on Facebook. Lives in Georgia and I will gladly sell her to you for one of your Harsey folders... Please. She's yours bro.
> 
> F.M.


 

F.M.   the only problem is.... those 2 Harsey/LoneWolf knives are no longer available....  they may be in the future... but since Lone Wolf was bought by Benchmade, and did not re-license the Harsey Designs.... among other issues.... Kraut has some very valuable steel in his collection.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 7, 2013)

x SF med said:


> F.M.   the only problem is.... those 2 Harsey/LoneWolf knives are no longer available....  they may be in the future... but since Lone Wolf was bought by Benchmade, and did not re-license the Harsey Designs.... among other issues.... Kraut has some very valuable steel in his collection.


 
Damn. O.K. I understand.

F.M.


----------



## JoesPizza11B (Jul 12, 2013)

Cold Steel Vaquero and a Gerber Multi-tool


----------



## x SF med (Jul 13, 2013)

One of these days I'll update the pics of my collection...  afew new ones, and a few found new homes...

Freeman Outdoor Gear - get in on his first solo knives now - this is the same Freeman who used to design for that legendary company in Portland...


----------



## xGenoSiide (Jul 17, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Don't encourage him...  once his ego gets going, all he'll do is rant on about his wonderful fiber based hair products and how they make him invincible when rescuing people from burning shipwrecks in the middle of a long winter's night with no other illumination than the inferno of the ship...  oh and then that the ship is being attacked by wayfaring Somali pirates that somehow ended up in the Antarctic...   oh, shit.... that's one of the secret stories.... sorry Amlove....


 
amlove is quite the storyteller, but my favorite moments were during his roles as 'passive agressive operator,' and any time the PC vs MAC conversation up.



xGenoSiide said:


> amlove is quite the storyteller, but my favorite moments were during his roles as 'passive agressive operator,' and any time the PC vs MAC conversation up.


 
  I almost forgot to mention Christmas Party MC...


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 16, 2013)

Benchmade griptillian... issued to me.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2013)

Bench-made Griptillian mini when I am forced to wear a suit, otherwise it is a full size version.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 16, 2013)

I went on a Benchmade boycott after they bought Lone wolf, fired the staff, dropped all the products and screwed a few designers...  they're the friggin devil.  Their knives are ok, the steel is ok, but their business methods suck.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 16, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I went on a Benchmade boycott after they bought Lone wolf, fired the staff, dropped all the products and screwed a few designers...  they're the friggin devil.  Their knives are ok, the steel is ok, but their business methods suck.


This would not be the first time I followed the lead/advice of folks on this board. What do you recommend as an equally reliable and durable alternate ?


----------



## SpitfireV (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a Professional Soldier I use at work but generally I just have a Leatherman multitool knife on me.


----------



## CQB (Oct 17, 2013)

Anyone rate Damascus steel blades?


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2013)

CQB said:


> Anyone rate Damascus steel blades?


 
High Carbon or stainless?  Who's the Designer and maker (could be different people), where is the steel from, how was it hardened and to what hardness, and etched/stopped? 

The knife geek Troll wants to know...    If it's a Strider, Elishowitz, Onion, or somebody of that caliber, no issues...  Art knives may or maynot be durable enough for daily use, but a well made Damascus edc can be a good tool, they just take a little more care than a single grade steel blade (CPM S30/35, T10, C3, etc) 

YOO HOO....  @Barbarian ...  calling Barbarian and @Gary Melton ...  your total expertise is needed.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> This would not be the first time I followed the lead/advice of folks on this board. What do you recommend as an equally reliable and durable alternate ?


 
What do you use it for?  What's your price point?  What's your sharpening skill?

My 2 favorite folding edc's are  nice car payments each...  my fixed edc's are the same.   I like Chris Reeve, Spartan Blades USA, Gerber (USA), Fox USA, some Spydercos (American made), although... a Les George folder is on my wish list - Most of the really nice Strider and Onion and Brock stuff is too rich for my wallet.  Remember - you get what you pay for and if your life depends on it, get the best you can afford.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Oct 17, 2013)

The Mojave Desert borrowed my Spyderco and has yet to return it...


----------



## x SF med (Oct 17, 2013)

The Hate Ape said:


> The Mojave Desert borrowed my Spyderco and has yet to return it...


 
Don't hold your breath, the Mojave is a knife Bogart...


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 17, 2013)

I still have that Buck Strider that @rick gave me (on his birthday) something like 8 years ago.  Still a great knife.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 18, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I still have that Buck Strider that @rick gave me (on his birthday) something like 8 years ago.  Still a great knife.


 
That knife was supposed to come to me...  NCOs get knives, Officers get gummy bears or something....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 18, 2013)

Pardon me for a probably double post, but I have been imbibing. Deal with it.

My current "Carry Knives" are a CRKT M16-14ZSF, and a Gerber Hinderer.

The Hinderer I carry because it's a seatbelt cutter, blunt tip pry device, 3/4+ serrated blade, and easily manipulated regardless.

The CRKT I carry because it's a tanto style blade, which provides advantages for specific work that I usually encounter... and it's a full hilt folder which has the advantage of being able to do a pocket draw opening. I pull that out with "A purpose" and it's out ready to rock already, which is something that is an advantage for an "emergency deployment" but is also something I have to be coherent of with typical application/deployment because basically any time I pull it out of my pocket I have to be careful because it DOES auto-deploy due to the blade spine hilt catching on my pocket edge. Even pulling it out to pick at fingernails or whatnot, it's coming out so I have to be careful.

Would I like "nicer" knives like a Harsey D2 for constant carry? yeah.
Would I like to see about a Pacific/GB combo from Mr. Harsey? Yes... as the Troll knows, I like the GB blade but the Pacific handle fits me better.  That falls into "Coin" region to make happen, which I have damn near nil of... so I work with what I have. 

Both knives I have and carry on me daily serve their specific purposes and are quickly deployed specifically for those purposes through individual tuning of bolt tensions, etc. While the kid's car seat has a seat belt cutter mounted on it (a Benchmade 5 hook and a specific "WRECK/FIRE DISMOUNT" battle drill planned with the wife if we have to unass for those  reasons) I keep one on me specifically to back that one up.

The Hinderer covered additional purposes when I was actively serving as a firefighter, specifically because between the toolkit and the serrated blade it allowed me prying/hose cutting/quick maintenance purposes while working a fire. Wildland fires you have to be prepared to "cut and run" if a fire is overtaking your position (literally shutting and cutting off lines on the engine and hopping in to outrun the fire as a worst case) as well as having repeatedly served duty as fixing equipment while on-scene that needed on-the-spot repair to be able to continue the mission of fire suppression/etc. When I was firefighting, it had a distinct advantage of being specifically designed with an externally manipulable liner lock as well as a deployment stud set on the blade that let me pull it and put it to work quickly even while wearing structural gloves (Think your heaviest winter gloves). No other knife is specifically designed for deployment and redeployment while wearing gloves of that nature. Most people just end up going with fixed blades which while a valid effort for warfighters,  isn't a valid option for firefighting due to extra snag/equipment restraints.

The CRKT covers "every other purpose" for a knife. If I "drag" on pull out of my pocket on the lower edge of my pocket, it deploys and locks instantly as I pull it out of my pocket. If it doesn't deploy, or I just pull it out.. a flick on the edge side (as folded) hilt or a wrist flip kicks it out and locks it. It's got about 1.5" of serrated edge for dealing with webbing, and the rest is a single bevel which for me is easy to maintain considering that I've worked with woodworking hand chisels before so it's something I have experience with maintaining.

To be honest, if the Hinderer CLS had a spine hilt, I could be able to avoid carrying both knives and go down to one knife. The CLS has a tanto style blade in combination with a "primary bevel" half serrated edge, and all the other features that a Hinderer does.  They don't make it with a hilt built onto the blade, so I deal with carrying two knives for more specific purposes per knife. 

Here's pictures of each, for some reference as to what I'm talking about.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 18, 2013)

I was in Wal-Mart a few weeks ago, buying another firestarter (the flint, steel, magnesium thingy) and they had a "tactical" folder for $1.  Couldn't pass it up.  Intending to put it through its paces soon; it'll be interesting to see how long it lasts...


----------



## Marauder06 (Oct 18, 2013)

0699 said:


> I was in Wal-Mart a few weeks ago, buying another firestarter (the flint, steel, magnesium thingy) and they had a "tactical" folder for $1.  Couldn't pass it up.  Intending to put it through its paces soon; it'll be interesting to see how long it lasts...



I was doing some urban E&E once, I had $5 total to my name after breaking out of containment... went into Wal-Mart, figured out where I was on the map, bought the cheapest flashlight I could find, the cheapest knife I could find, and still had enough left to buy lunch from the McDonald's they had in the store.  Thank you, Wal-Mart, for all your cheap shit.


----------



## Centermass (Oct 19, 2013)

0699 said:


> I was in Wal-Mart a few weeks ago, buying *another firestarter* (the flint, steel, magnesium thingy) and they had a "tactical" folder for $1.  Couldn't pass it up.  Intending to put it through its paces soon; it'll be interesting to see how long it lasts...


----------



## 0699 (Oct 19, 2013)

I was waiting for someone to catch that.  I figured the Troll would be all over it...


----------



## airbornenuttsac (Oct 24, 2013)

I use a custom wakizashi for "I think I am Rambo kit" but of course the Leatherman wave for everything else.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 24, 2013)

0699 said:


> I was in Wal-Mart a few weeks ago, buying another firestarter (the flint, steel, magnesium thingy) and they had a "tactical" folder for $1.  Couldn't pass it up.  Intending to put it through its paces soon; it'll be interesting to see how long it lasts...


 
bring a first aid kit and lots of blood stop, okay?   You're really going to need it...  Don't bring Bruno or the football star... they don't need to witness the self inflicted carnage that will be your hands....


----------



## 0699 (Oct 25, 2013)

x SF med said:


> bring a first aid kit and lots of blood stop, okay?   You're really going to need it...  Don't bring Bruno or the football star... they don't need to witness the self inflicted carnage that will be your hands....


 
I am often my own worst enemy.  I once checked to see how sharp a knife was by running my thumb down the blade. 

I also once plugged up the entrance to a ground wasp nest with my thumb to see what would happen. :wall:


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2013)

0699 said:


> I am often my own worst enemy.  I once checked to see how sharp a knife was by running my thumb down the blade.
> 
> I also once plugged up the entrance to a ground wasp nest with my thumb to see what would happen. :wall:


 
I wish there was a "WTF?" button on here....  it would really come in handy for posts like this.

Have you ever stood in front of a moving vehicle to see if it hurts when it hits you?

(edited for a typo or crazy internetscomputermachinethingyglitchfromhell that threw in a word I didn't want )


----------



## pardus (Oct 25, 2013)

0699 said:


> I am often my own worst enemy.  I once checked to see how sharp a knife was by running my thumb down the blade.
> 
> I also once plugged up the entrance to a ground wasp nest with my thumb to see what would happen. :wall:



The first time I ever got to hold a Chris Reeve knife I was warned by the saleswoman that it was very sharp. I scoffed at her that I've been around a knife of two in my day. I then proceeded to cut my thumb. I hid my hand behind my back and handed the knife back, I exited the store leaving a trail of blood lol  :wall:


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks people.... this thread is reminding me its time to go on a knife sharpening spree around here...  all the kitchen knives and my collection...  should take at least a few hours.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 25, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I wish there was a "WTF?" button on here....  it would really come in handy for posts like this.
> 
> *Have you ever stood in front of a moving vehicle to see if it hurts when it hits you*?
> 
> (edited for a typo or crazy internetscomputermachinethingyglitchfromhell that threw in a word I didn't want )


 
You want me to say "yes", don't you... :-"


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2013)

0699 said:


> You want me to say "yes", don't you... :-"


 

Actually, I already know the answer


----------



## Barbarian (Oct 25, 2013)

The Troll said:
			
		

> High Carbon or stainless? Who's the Designer and maker (could be different people), where is the steel from, how was it hardened and to what hardness, and etched/stopped?
> The knife geek Troll wants to know... If it's a Strider, Elishowitz, Onion, or somebody of that caliber, no issues... Art knives may or maynot be durable enough for daily use, but a well made Damascus edc can be a good tool, they just take a little more care than a single grade steel blade (CPM S30/35, T10, C3, etc)
> YOO HOO.... @Barbarian ... calling Barbarian and @Gary Melton ... your total expertise is needed.


 
My experience with pattern-welded (Damascus) is pretty limited, so I'll stick to what I know. Great user knives can be made from pattern-welded steels. In deciding which knives to buy, there are two main things you want to do. One is to make sure the knife you buy is composed of two steels that are both high-carbon, knife-grade tool steels. (Many cheapo Damascus knives are not.) The second is to select a blade made of two steels which have similar heat treating requirements, or else you'll end up owning a knife that has many tiny soft spots in the blade.

I hardly ever use pattern-welded steel in knives.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm not allowed a knife until I stop losing them...and cutting myself them on accident.  I had a Kershaw Leek for YEARS until I accidentally left it in Alaska.  I need to get another one soon.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2013)

medicchick said:


> I'm not allowed a knife until I stop losing them...and cutting myself them on accident.  I had a Kershaw Leek for YEARS until I accidentally left it in Alaska.  I need to get another one soon.


 

Ken Onion did a great job designing that little folder....   too bad he went nuts with the edge geometry/design...  that S curve is a PITA to sharpen properly.

which raises a good point - don't buy a knife that you can't sharpen well and easily - unless it's a safe queen, if it's unusable, it's unusable...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 25, 2013)

Her leek actually didn't have an S-curve, it was a straight flat edge terminating in a very tiny but exceedingly effective at "picking at shit" needle-esque point. She took one look at the crazy curve and said NOPE, and I would have veto'ed the purchase if she had liked it.


----------



## Barbarian (Oct 25, 2013)

The leek is a wharncliff style blade if I recall.



> don't buy a knife that you can't sharpen well


That's a good rule.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 25, 2013)

Not all of them, but hers was. It's a very specific kind of edge, and for the duties that she had in mind and as an augment for a multitool, it was a good little knife.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 25, 2013)

This was what mine looked like.  The Scallion and Shallot have a bit of an s-curve blade and I avoided them for that reason.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 25, 2013)

Have one just like That. My Kim would watch as I would buy a new knife. Then she would tell me to not cut myself...I promptly cut myself and like Pardus would do, hide my hand but the look of pain on my face gave me away.....

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2013)

Barbarian said:


> The leek is a wharncliff style blade if I recall.
> 
> 
> That's a good rule.


 
That's the Centofante, isn't it? the Wharncliffe style, I mean....  let me check my collection...  yup, sho 'nuff....  I think the Leek is the drop point...  the Scallion is the slightly 's' curved...  the Chive is the really 's' curved one....

But to break that rule.... I want to get the 'Wicked Edge' system...  the Spartan guys sweat by it for final edging - but warn that it can take off a lot of steel.

Mr. Onion and Kershaw are no longer seeing eye t oeye, and Kershaw may not be much longer for some of the designs Ken did for them...  so.... keep your Kershaw Onions...


----------



## Barbarian (Oct 25, 2013)

> That's the Centofante, isn't it? the Wharncliffe style, I mean.... let me check my collection... yup, sho 'nuff.... I think the Leek is the drop point... the Scallion is the slightly 's' curved... the Chive is the really 's' curved one....
> ...


 
Yeah looks like they're calling it a "modified drop-point" and I guess, by technicality, it is.

Wicked Edge huh? I've heard many speak well of it, but if the Spartan gents swear by it, well.......that's a hell of an endorsement. I bought one of those "Worksharp" sharpeners about 6 months ago, to use as an intermediate step between the 2"x72" and the stones, when edging customers' knives. It's...... useable, but I wouldn't reccomend it. It WILL eat the point off of a knife. I may or may not have said unkind things about its mother.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 26, 2013)

Barbarian said:


> Yeah looks like they're calling it a "modified drop-point" and I guess, by technicality, it is.
> 
> Wicked Edge huh? I've heard many speak well of it, but if the Spartan gents swear by it, well.......that's a hell of an endorsement. I bought one of those "Worksharp" sharpeners about 6 months ago, to use as an intermediate step between the 2"x72" and the stones, when edging customers' knives. It's...... useable, but I wouldn't reccomend it. It WILL eat the point off of a knife. I may or may not have said unkind things about its mother.


 
I've had t ore-tip a couple of knives for members here..  cough cough Crip and Sasquatch cough cough....  the true gift in that is the EZLap and the Norton stones The Harsey required me to get...  with the EZLap, you can reshape and cut the new secondary bevel without worrying about de-tempering the blade by over heating on a grinder, and the Norton stones take out the diamond cuts from the EZLap...  finish with a Japanese water stone, and polish with ceramic...   the only difference in the knife should be the length of the blade because it was broken off using it fro a friggin screwdriver or prybar...

BFKs can be used for prybars, but don't use the tip, the wide part of the blade people.

Mark can make all their knives perfect with the Wicked Edge...  but it will set you back about $400 with all the bells whistles and gizmos...  basic is about $250


----------



## pardus (Oct 26, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I've had t ore-tip a couple of knives for members here..  cough cough Crip and Sasquatch cough cough....  the true gift in that is the EZLap and *the Norton stones The Harsey required me to get... * with the EZLap, you can reshape and cut the new secondary bevel without worrying about de-tempering the blade by over heating on a grinder, and the Norton stones take out the diamond cuts from the EZLap...  finish with a *Japanese water stone, and polish with ceramic... *  the only difference in the knife should be the length of the blade because it was broken off using it fro a friggin screwdriver or prybar...
> 
> BFKs can be used for prybars, but don't use the tip, the wide part of the blade people.
> 
> Mark can make all their knives perfect with the Wicked Edge...  but it will set you back about $400 with all the bells whistles and gizmos...  basic is about $250



What stones do you use?


----------



## Muppet (Oct 26, 2013)

x SF med said:


> I've had t ore-tip a couple of knives for members here..  cough cough Crip and Sasquatch cough cough....  the true gift in that is the EZLap and the Norton stones The Harsey required me to get...  with the EZLap, you can reshape and cut the new secondary bevel without worrying about de-tempering the blade by over heating on a grinder, and the Norton stones take out the diamond cuts from the EZLap...  finish with a Japanese water stone, and polish with ceramic...   the only difference in the knife should be the length of the blade because it was broken off using it fro a friggin screwdriver or prybar...
> 
> BFKs can be used for prybars, but don't use the tip, the wide part of the blade people.
> 
> Mark can make all their knives perfect with the Wicked Edge...  but it will set you back about $400 with all the bells whistles and gizmos...  basic is about $250


 
Bro: Expect a package in the mail. Some of my knives and a case of Lager for the payback.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 26, 2013)

@pardus -
I use an 8"x 2" Norton med/fine (grey/orange) I think it's a grey=400 grit, orange = 600 grit  I made the stand for it myself, flip the stone to the grit you need, I keep my knives sharp most of the time, so I leave the orange up most of the time.  the stand is wood, so right after honing/sharpening I run the knife edge through the wood to knock off any burrs. I could use them there, but...  I finish with a 1200 grit Japanese Water Stone, and polish with ceramic then a leather bench strop with green aluminum silica polishing compound.  I then check the edges with an 8 power jeweler's loupe and If I see anything 'funny' I go to the 15 power ...  if it still looks wrong, I start over.

The EZLap takes off way too much metal for most sharpening, it's for radical work, as is the CRKT diamond cutter/wedge.   I don't like using the Dremel, because I don't have the equipment to re-temper steel if I get it too hot and make it too soft to hold an edge.

Hint for sharpening - equal easy but frim pressure for the fewest number of passes on each side of the edge - and use the same number of passes on each edge, it keeps your geometries correct and the knife will hold its edge much longer.   Don't get too radical(steep or shallow) on your edge bevels - steep breaks and shallow doesn't hold...

Take another trip out here and I'll show you all of my cool sharpening toys...  I only hit the high points of the most used items...  files are great for starting axe and lawnmower blade edges or getting a Machete/parang ready for a clean final edge after use.


the key.... PRACTICE!  (fuck, I sound like an Oregon Logger right now...)

I think my non-kitchen knife count is up to about 60 now...  sad, very sad...


----------



## pardus (Oct 26, 2013)

x SF med said:


> @pardus -
> I use an 8"x 2" Norton med/fine (grey/orange) I think it's a grey=400 grit, orange = 600 grit  I made the stand for it myself, flip the stone to the grit you need, I keep my knives sharp most of the time, so I leave the orange up most of the time.  the stand is wood, so right after honing/sharpening I run the knife edge through the wood to knock off any burrs. I could use them there, but...  I finish with a 1200 grit Japanese Water Stone, and polish with ceramic then a leather bench strop with green aluminum silica polishing compound.  I then check the edges with an 8 power jeweler's loupe and If I see anything 'funny' I go to the 15 power ...  if it still looks wrong, I start over.
> 
> The EZLap takes off way too much metal for most sharpening, it's for radical work, as is the CRKT diamond cutter/wedge.   I don't like using the Dremel, because I don't have the equipment to re-temper steel if I get it too hot and make it too soft to hold an edge.
> ...



Thank you.

I would like to get some stones and practice.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 26, 2013)

pardus said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I would like to get some stones and practice.


 http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/Norton-Combination-India-Stone-P69C25.aspx
choose your size, get some good food grade mineral oil (or use simple green - like Wayne Goddard suggests)  and look online for hints and tricks... most of which will contradict each other...  or come on out to The OKC Spring show and have Harsey, Goddard and others give you pointers...  hell you can buy all the sharpening gear you want at the show in April.


----------



## Barbarian (Oct 28, 2013)

x SF med said:
			
		

> choose your size, get some good food grade mineral oil (or use simple green - like Wayne Goddard suggests)


 
The benefit of food grade mineral oil, is that it prevents corrosion and you don't have to clean it off of the blade before prepping food.


----------



## 104TN (Nov 4, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I still have that Buck Strider that @rick gave me (on his birthday) something like 8 years ago.  Still a great knife.



Sir, it makes me incredibly happy to hear you still have it. I'm sure that thing's been around the world a time or two by now. 

I picked up a Gerber folder a while ago that I really like. Only rubber and plastic are exposed so I can carry it in my pocket without scratching up my phone. Kinda neat.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2013)

rick said:


> Sir, it makes me incredibly happy to hear you still have it. I'm sure that thing's been around the world a time or two by now.
> 
> I picked up a Gerber folder a while ago that I really like. Only rubber and plastic are exposed so I can carry it in my pocket without scratching up my phone. Kinda neat.
> 
> View attachment 9595


 

rick-
Gerber stole the design from Boker, been carrying that style (Boker, of course) for years...  plus a little Gerber 200 (now they call it the LST or some shit) for a LOT of years...  and then a decent sized folder for real work, not opening boxes.


----------



## 104TN (Nov 4, 2013)

x SF med said:


> rick-
> Gerber stole the design from Boker, been carrying that style (Boker, of course) for years...  plus a little Gerber 200 (now they call it the LST or some shit) for a LOT of years...  and then a decent sized folder for real work, not opening boxes.



Sheesh, how many pockets do you have? ;)

It seems like everyone is ripping someone else off in the knife game lately.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 4, 2013)

rick said:


> Sir, it makes me incredibly happy to hear you still have it. I'm sure that thing's been around the world a time or two by now.
> View attachment 9595



The guy who preceded me at the 160th went on to work for Gerber, he came back to visit once and brought a huge "sampler pack" of their gear, and let everyone in the S2 office pick two items.  I chose Gerber's multi tool, and a nice switchblade.  The problem with the switchblade was, I couldn't take it in and out of theater without getting hassled by customs, so it only deployed with me once.  No one ever had an issue with the Strider, even though it was bigger and I could get it open almost as quickly as I could the Gerber... any way, I used an ID card lanyard as a dummy cord, and never lost the Strider on a deployment, a jump, or on daily carry.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 4, 2013)

rick said:


> Sheesh, how many pockets do you have? ;)
> 
> It seems like everyone is ripping someone else off in the knife game lately.


 
Hmmm....  you should see what a hassle it is going to the range....  .22, check; 500 rds .22LR, check; 20ga, check; 2 boxes pheasant load 20, check; FN, check; Model 70, check; 500 rds .308 win match, check; Kahr, check; Xd9, check; 500 rds mixed 9mm, check; targets, check, tools, check, backer boards, check, First aid kit, check, extra ear and eye pro, check, gloves, check, something for a barrel rest, check, ground pad, check, aid kit with clotting agents and fluids, check, Machete, check, Yarborough, check, knife to field test, check, pocket knives and ewxtra pocket knives, check, food, soft drinks water, spaceblanket and woobie, red flags so people know we're shooting, cleaning gear, phone.....  got the idea...:-"

3 knives usually on the person... small, smallish, normal sized...  if I think there is going to be trouble and I can't get away with wearing the gun, I might add a couple to the mix ...  steel good.


----------



## Slider496 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kershaw ZT folder (Cant remember which)
Cold Steel Recon 1


----------



## 1345 (Dec 25, 2013)

Depends on how I'm feeling. 
Just standard every day, Ferrum Forge hand made piece (pictured below), Tuffknives Tanic, Spyderco Techno, Medford TFF-1, ZT-0777, and a host of others that I'm embarrassed of because I shouldn't have this many.






Field: Crusader Forge TCFM02 (tan handle) or the Crusader Forge Oberland (black handle)


----------



## 1345 (Dec 25, 2013)

x SF med said:


> My 2 favorite folding edc's are  nice car payments each...


Story of my life.... and we ain't talk'n about a low interest car payment lol.  After browsing this thread, I noticed you've got some good stuff.  We will have to link up in person one day and fondle some steel.  I've got a few customs and a few pretty "ok" productions with two more customs on the way.  Post some collection pics.  I'll throw a few up as well.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 30, 2013)

1345 said:


> Story of my life.... and we ain't talk'n about a low interest car payment lol.  After browsing this thread, I noticed you've got some good stuff.  We will have to link up in person one day and fondle some steel.  I've got a few customs and a few pretty "ok" productions with two more customs on the way.  Post some collection pics.  I'll throw a few up as well.



If you're nice, polite and all that..... maybe I'll take you to meet a nice Oregon Logger, bring the Y, he might scratch on it a little.
Check out some of the Fox Knives, USA stuff.  they're in Puyallup, not far from the Nisqually flats where you are - come to an SFA Meeting - 2nd Sat of even numbered months, at the Group Mess.
April...  mid month over a weekend... Oregon Knife Collector's Show...  a few people show up...   Spartan Blades and those kinds of people...  Jeff Freeman...  Wayne Goddard...  just to name a few.


----------



## usmcvet (Dec 30, 2013)

I carry a Benchmade Triage.  I have several.  One lives in my uniform pocket and the other in my civvies pocket.  The knife with the silver blade is not my photo but that's the one I have at home.  The second two photos are the knife I am carrying at work today.  I've never used the glass punch but like that I always have it in my pocket.  The seat belt cutter is something I've used many times, never for a seat belt but have cut balloon strings off my daughters wrist and used it to cut zip ties off evilly packaged Christmas presents!


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 31, 2013)

1345 said:


>



mmm... me likey...

Hmmm... my birthday is getting closer...

Prolly NOT a good idea for you to get that anywhere near me... :-"  

But I still might let you and the Troll share a libation... IF you let me check this piece out.  I promise I'll give it back to it's rightful owner... heh heh heh...  

LL


----------



## policemedic (Dec 31, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> I promise I'll give it back to it's rightful owner... heh heh heh...
> 
> LL


 
Please note she didn't say _when_.  Smart woman :)


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 31, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Please note she didn't say _when_.  Smart woman :)


It's a sharp pointy item of awesomeness - one of the few things to tempt me into a life of pilferage.

:-":wall:


LL


----------



## Thomas (Dec 31, 2013)

Emerson Mach 1 or Hinderer XM 18. Those are my main rotation. Every once in a while my CQC 12 or karambit.


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 15, 2014)

Benchmade 9052BK AFO II


----------



## Muppet (Jan 15, 2014)

Troll: What do you think of the Benchmade Griptilian? I am thinking of pulling the trigger on a OD green handle / modified drop point...

F.M.

Edit:







This one Troll...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 15, 2014)

@policemedic - take a look at the Spyderco "Tenacious"  less pricey and Sal is a good cat, makes good knives and doesn't fuck the designers and acquired knife houses like Benchmade...  If you want to spend the money (not a bad price in my book, but hey, I spend large truck payments on knives, sometimes multiple payments) try the Native5 by Spyderco.

You really want to spend a little cash...  (and break my heart because I really want one)...  the Les George VECP....


----------



## policemedic (Jan 15, 2014)

x SF med said:


> @policemedic - take a look at the Spyderco "Tenacious"  less pricey and Sal is a good cat, makes good knives and doesn't fuck the designers and acquired knife houses like Benchmade...  If you want to spend the money (not a bad price in my book, but hey, I spend large truck payments on knives, sometimes multiple payments) try the Native5 by Spyderco.
> 
> You really want to spend a little cash...  (and break my heart because I really want one)...  the Les George VECP....


They're on my must-visit list tomorrow. 

I stopped by Spartan Blades today and drooled for awhile. 

N.B. If anyone is going to be here for the last few hours of the show, Spartan is going to deeply discount their samples.  Wish I wasn't leaving Friday.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 15, 2014)

x SF med said:


> @policemedic - take a look at the Spyderco "Tenacious"  less pricey and Sal is a good cat, makes good knives and doesn't fuck the designers and acquired knife houses like Benchmade...  If you want to spend the money (not a bad price in my book, but hey, I spend large truck payments on knives, sometimes multiple payments) try the Native5 by Spyderco.
> 
> You really want to spend a little cash...  (and break my heart because I really want one)...  the Les George VECP....



Fuck, that's more hot than a girl with big boobs......almost. The VCEP that is...

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 15, 2014)

policemedic said:


> They're on my must-visit list tomorrow.
> 
> I stopped by Spartan Blades today and drooled for awhile.
> 
> N.B. If anyone is going to be here for the last few hours of the show, Spartan is going to deeply discount their samples.  Wish I wasn't leaving Friday.



Mark and Curt always do that, they can save on insurance for baggage/freight back to the shop, and have a little cash in their account.

Maybe I should call them and see if I can get a better discount on my next purchase...  or trade back my Spartan/Harsey Model 1 (serial number 061/250) for something newer-  nah, that's just crazy talk.....  I'll see about a rain check on a discount...  and offer beer and bourbon and vodka as interest...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 15, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Fuck, that's more hot than a girl with big boobs......almost. The VCEP that is...
> 
> F.M.



maybe you should just break down and see if you can get a deal for a Chris Reeve Sebenza
Benchmade screwed the world when they bought Lone Wolf...   there were some nice Paul designs and the Harsey line....  but, alas, they are no more...  and my Harsey D2 went to a member of this board for a penny at Christmas last year.   always exchange a coin for a knife, always...  it's an old tradition/superstition that in that trade of coin for knife you are protecting your friendship from being severed.  (Yeah, yeah... I know, I'm a flippin knife geek and would know that)


----------



## Red-Dot (Jan 16, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Troll: What do you think of the Benchmade Griptilian? I am thinking of pulling the trigger on a OD green handle / modified drop point...
> 
> F.M.
> 
> ...



I have the Mel Pardue Griptilian...good knife!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> maybe you should just break down and see if you can get a deal for a Chris Reeve Sebenza
> Benchmade screwed the world when they bought Lone Wolf...   there were some nice Paul designs and the Harsey line....  but, alas, they are no more...  and my Harsey D2 went to a member of this board for a penny at Christmas last year.   always exchange a coin for a knife, always...  it's an old tradition/superstition that in that trade of coin for knife you are protecting your friendship from being severed.  (Yeah, yeah... I know, I'm a flippin knife geek and would know that)



Yep. You are a geek Troll but we all love you, some hate you, some are afraid of you but I love you, because even geeks need lovin also.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Yep. You are a geek Troll but we all love you, some hate you, some are afraid of you but I love you, because even geeks need lovin also.
> 
> F.M.



Just go talk to the guys at the CRK booth, don't mention my name, you'll get lynched, tarred and feathered and then killed...  I'm not joking...


----------



## Muppet (Jan 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Just go talk to the guys at the CRK booth, don't mention my name, you'll get lynched, tarred and feathered and then killed...  I'm not joking...



You know I am not in Vegas...right? I am preparing for another fun filled 24 hour at the MICU. Wish I were there.:wall:

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> You know I am not in Vegas...right? I am preparing for another fun filled 24 hour at the MICU. Wish I were there.:wall:
> 
> F.M.



I thought you were using your policemedic incarnation...  sorry.  Have the other Philly Filly go pick one up for you...


----------



## Muppet (Jan 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I thought you were using your policemedic incarnation...  sorry.  Have the other Philly Filly go pick one up for you...



How the sweet jesus did you get him and I mixed up P? :wall:. Aricept much?

F.M.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> @policemedic
> 
> You really want to spend a little cash...  (and break my heart because I really want one)...  the Les George VECP....



I'd snap the VECP up in an instant but he's not taking orders. :wall:


----------



## policemedic (Jan 16, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> How the sweet jesus did you get him and I mixed up P? :wall:. Aricept much?
> 
> F.M.



Hmmmm.......


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> How the sweet jesus did you get him and I mixed up P? :wall:. Aricept much?
> 
> F.M.




Ummmm,do you mean, besides accent, body shape and amount of hair, the fact you both wear uniforms and are medics in the hellhole called the City of Brotherly Love (geigh)?  Dunno, you all look the same to me, I guess, bastige. Fuck you very much, have a nice day.


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Ummmm,do you mean, besides accent, body shape and amount of hair, the fact you both wear uniforms and are medics in the hellhole called the City of Brotherly Love (geigh)?  Dunno, you all look the same to me, I guess, bastige. Fuck you very much, have a nice day.



So you're saying all Philadelphians look the same? RACIST!


----------



## Muppet (Jan 17, 2014)

pardus said:


> So you're saying all Philadelphians look the same? RACIST!



Yeah. I am calling Jesse Jackson on this shit! Fuck this!

F.M.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 17, 2014)

I am a knife, bitches!


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2014)

pardus said:


> So you're saying all Philadelphians look the same? RACIST!



You've met them, they could be friggin twins, especially when they're dressed up in their costumes, err, uniforms.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 17, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Yeah. I am calling Jesse Jackson on this shit! Fuck this!
> 
> F.M.



You look nothing like Tawana Brawley, so he'll refuse your call.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 19, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Troll: What do you think of the Benchmade Griptilian? I am thinking of pulling the trigger on a OD green handle / modified drop point...
> 
> F.M.
> 
> ...



Pulled the trigger last night. The Sebenza will have to wait until I pimp myself out to hot middle age women...

F.M.


----------



## Squirrel (Feb 2, 2014)

Microtech Scarab D/E partially serrated or H.A.L.O. 3


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 4, 2014)

Finished these two up recently.
The steel is CPM S 35Vn (stainless) for both knives. The smaller one has a 4.5inch blade with a tan canvas micarta handle and full flat grind and satin finish on the blade. The second has a 5.5inch sandblast finished blade with a 'saber' grind and double-edged point. Green canvas micarta handle.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2014)

for me?  you made 2 knives for me?   SWEET!!!:wall::wall:


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 4, 2014)

Wow, I walked right into that, didn't I.........:blkeye:


----------



## x SF med (Feb 4, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Wow, I walked right into that, didn't I.........:blkeye:



You have been Trollerized, again, but this time, on a different board.  You should know better.:-"


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 4, 2014)

Lol ! That's ok, I'll getcha next time, Troll.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 5, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Lol ! That's ok, I'll getcha next time, Troll.



As long as I get to keep the knife you stab me with, I'm good.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 10, 2014)

Received the new pig sticker the other day. Benchmade, Griptillian, partial serrated blade, aparentlly the O.D. handle was out of stock so I got black on black. Pics to follow this week. My first Benchmade knife. I have 2 rescue hooks, #5 and 7. They work well. Always wanted a Griptillian. I really want a Chris Reeve Sebenza but that will have to wait...

F.M.


----------



## CrewGuy (Feb 13, 2014)

Benchmade Infidel for everyday carry. GI survival knife in my kit. Gerber LMF II in my E&E/ Flight bag. Have a knife on my gerber and my leatherman skeletool (also EDC) andddd ive got a seatbelt cutter on my kit too.. (good for your finger nails among other things )


----------



## medicchick (Feb 20, 2014)

I guess I should update what I bought to replace my lost Leek.

crkt m16-01z


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 20, 2014)

medicchick said:


> I guess I should update what I bought to replace my lost Leek.
> 
> crkt m16-01z
> 
> ...


Fine choice. Good design, good production.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 20, 2014)

My retirement gift.  Too bad TX won't let me carry it.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 20, 2014)

new aquisition... just got done with my zen stones, will do more later but it's workable now compared to as delivered.... got it used.
 
CRK/Harsey Pacific, for those not in the know.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 21, 2014)

SOWT said:


> My retirement gift.  Too bad TX won't let me carry it.View attachment 10448View attachment 10449



Nice!

I never understood states that would allow one to carry a gun, but felt that same individual was somehow tainted if they also chose to carry a knife (whether automatic or not).  PA is like that.

I think Florida has it right.  If you have a license to carry a concealed weapon, it means exactly that.  The license isn't restricted to firearms.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Nice!
> 
> I never understood states that would allow one to carry a gun, but felt that same individual was somehow tainted if they also chose to carry a knife (whether automatic or not).  PA is like that.
> 
> I think Florida has it right.  If you have a license to carry a concealed weapon, it means exactly that.  The license isn't restricted to firearms.


TX tried to lift the restrictions last session, but Dems/RINOs wouldn't play nice.

Interestingly enough, they were outlawed because of James Dean movies (per the local info-babe).


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 21, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> new aquisition... just got done with my zen stones, will do more later but it's workable now compared to as delivered.... got it used.
> 
> CRK/Harsey Pacific, for those not in the know.



Nice. Who made the kydex?


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck if I know, it's getting replaced. Second hand knife, I'm way too poor for a new one.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 21, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Nice. Who made the kydex?




almost looks like it's an Okuden job...   Brian has had the 'joy' of kydexing a lot of the Spartan stuff lately...  since he designs knives too, his kydex is mojre appropriate for saving edges than some others...  He actually started with BladeTech...   okay, I'll quit knife geeking....


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2014)

x SF med said:


> almost looks like it's an Okuden job...   Brian has had the 'joy' of kydexing a lot of the Spartan stuff lately...  since he designs knives too, his kydex is mojre appropriate for saving edges than some others...  He actually started with BladeTech...   *okay, I'll quit knife geeking..*..


No, some of us enjoy your knife geeking.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 21, 2014)

x SF med said:


> almost looks like it's an Okuden job...   Brian has had the 'joy' of kydexing a lot of the Spartan stuff lately...  since he designs knives too, his kydex is mojre appropriate for saving edges than some others...  He actually started with BladeTech...   okay, I'll quit knife geeking....



Fucking nerd! I still learn alot but you are still a fucking nerd bro. .

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 21, 2014)

SOWT said:


> No, some of us enjoy your knife geeking.



Need to get Barbarian to geek out more, and get Gary back....  those guys can knife geek better than me.

@Firemedic ...  I will accept geek, but nerd? Them's fighting words, muppet...  My name is Inigo monTrolla...  you disparaged my character, prepare to die.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 21, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Need to get Barbarian to geek out more, and get Gary back....  those guys can knife geek better than me.
> 
> @Firemedic ...  I will accept geek, but nerd? Them's fighting words, muppet...  My name is Inigo monTrolla...  you disparaged my character, prepare to die.



Fuck me bro. You will accept Troll, geek, even home slice but not nerd?

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 21, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Fine choice. Good design, good production.


I like it so far.  I have a Gerber Paraframe mini ($10 on clearance at the NEX so I had to try it) but the clip kinda sucks I have to use 2 hands to open it so I don't carry it much.  I do miss the spring assist of my Leek though.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 21, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Need to get Barbarian to geek out more, and get Gary back....  those guys can knife geek better than me.
> 
> @Firemedic ...  I will accept geek, but nerd? Them's fighting words, muppet...  My name is Inigo monTrolla...  you disparaged my character, prepare to die.


I was so trying to get Bibby to do her Troll voice for you.  She gets all demonic sounding and goes "TROLLLLLL"


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 21, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Fuck me bro. You will accept Troll, geek, even home slice but not nerd?
> 
> F.M.


You forgot weiner licker.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> You forgot weiner licker.


Funny, the Sailor is the one who remembers that period in history.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 21, 2014)

Fuck me. How did I forget that?

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 21, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Fuck me. How did I forget that?
> 
> F.M.


Your not a Sailor/weiner licker.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 21, 2014)

medicchick said:


> I like it so far.  I have a Gerber Paraframe mini ($10 on clearance at the NEX so I had to try it) but the clip kinda sucks I have to use 2 hands to open it so I don't carry it much.  I do miss the spring assist of my Leek though.



Harsey is unhappy with the "Gerber made" changes to the Paraframe and Powerframe series...  they made them too safe from an opening standpoint, but they narrowed the tail of the paraframe so much you can cut yourself with the tip of the knife while it is closed and in your pocket.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 21, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Harsey is unhappy with the "Gerber made" changes to the Paraframe and Powerframe series...  they made them too safe from an opening standpoint, but they narrowed the tail of the paraframe so much you can cut yourself with the tip of the knife while it is closed and in your pocket.


Give me more time carrying it, I'm sure I would cut myself with it closed.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Give me more time carrying it, I'm sure I would cut myself with it closed.



LMAO. Way to support HH6 there bro. LOL. Just kidding...

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 22, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> LMAO. Way to support HH6 there bro. LOL. Just kidding...
> 
> F.M.



Dude, she kicked my uniform at Ft Richardson Twice.

First time opened my Gerber auto (pushbutton safety like my SAW, comfort in familiarity)
2nd time got her 9 stitches at the ER, and I had to pull a stitch and express the wound due to their wound care at the USAF ER there sucking not only full shaft but sack as well, so she could walk.

Here's some other shit I've had to fix on her. 

 


Oh, and *I* had to fix that finger because the ER didn't even bring us in back until I told her to take her bandage off after an hour in the waiting room so she started bleeding on the floor.
Get in back, staff is there. That's it. Nobody else but us, and staff.
Get put in a room, get handed a bin to bleed into. No bandage. No pain management for the shaking and crying woman sitting on the gurney. No doctor. Just a LPN.

And sit there for another hour.  I ended up proving they needed bigger maglocks on the door when I finally got fed up with their concept of patient care, and looked like a methhead when I did the swedish chef at the walmart for a lido solution and other materials for the eventual bandage and repair. Get in the truck, irrigate with lido solution. GEE NOW SHES NOT SHAKING AND CRYING WAS THAT FUCKING HARD?


She's lucky she gets a spoon at this point, let alone a continuing allowance for a sharp object of any sort.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 22, 2014)

Here, have some foot.



LibraryLady would be proud though, she bled on expendable stuff, not the books that were nearby.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Dude, she kicked my uniform at Ft Richardson Twice.
> 
> First time opened my Gerber auto (pushbutton safety like my SAW, comfort in familiarity)
> 2nd time got her 9 stitches at the ER, and I had to pull a stitch and express the wound due to their wound care at the USAF ER there sucking not only full shaft but sack as well, so she could walk.
> ...




OK, OK. LMFAO! I'm crying here. Sorry @medicchick. I had to laugh.

F.M.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 22, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> OK, OK. LMFAO! I'm crying here. Sorry @medicchick. I had to laugh.
> 
> F.M.


It's alright, you should have heard me in the ER when they guy asked how the irrigation on my foot felt.

"Like you are peeing on me, it's warm." 

Yeah, pain makes me even odder.  It was fun when he started stitching me up, had 2 left to go and THEN realized the lido syringe was full.  I told him just to finish so I could go back to bed.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 22, 2014)

LL sliced herself very nicely unsheathing my Yarborough...  it wasn't really funny at the moment, but about 10 minutes later we were both hysterical...  because under all the packing and stuff is a note from the CRK shop... "Caution, this knife is very sharp, use care when the edge is exposed..." or something similar.  We both essentially said"NO Shit, it's sharp" at the same time.  No stitches, just a butterfly.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2014)

My Kim would get mad at me. I would get a new knife and I would show her. Then she would say..."don't cut yourself" as I promptly fucking cut myself. She would laugh but then get mad when the blood flowed onto the floor and I looked like scorned kid. LMFAO. It's the little things.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 22, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> My Kim would get mad at me. I would get a new knife and I would show her. Then she would say..."don't cut yourself" as I promptly fucking cut myself. She would laugh but then get mad when the blood flowed onto the floor and I looked like scorned kid. LMFAO. It's the little things.
> 
> F.M.



We all know YOU should not be allowed to touch:
1. Sharp or pointy things
2. bangy things
3. firey things
4. pets
5. human beings

This public service announcement was brought to you by the letter "F", the letter that begins the words "fucknut", "firemedic", and "fool"...


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2014)

x SF med said:


> We all know YOU should not be allowed to touch:
> 1. Sharp or pointy things
> 2. bangy things
> 3. firey things
> ...



What EV Troll. What EV! :youllpay:

F.M.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 22, 2014)

Troll said:
			
		

> almost looks like it's an Okuden job... Brian has had the 'joy' of kydexing a lot of the Spartan stuff lately... since he designs knives too, his kydex is mojre appropriate for saving edges than some others... He actually started with BladeTech... okay, I'll quit knife geeking....


 
I thought it looked like a nice kydex job. Little light on eyelets maybe, but nice. Course, then again, I'm bad to get crazy with eyelets, on kydex. Mo eylets=mo attachment options. I like options. Now if I can find some USA-made attachments for belt and molle carry, I'll really be rockin'.

Also, please continue geeking.


			
				Troll said:
			
		

> almost looks like it's an Okuden job... Brian has had the 'joy' of kydexing a lot of the Spartan stuff lately... since he designs knives too, his kydex is mojre appropriate for saving edges than some others... He actually started with BladeTech... okay, I'll quit knife geeking....


 
I thought it looked like a nice kydex job. Little light on eyelets maybe, but nice. Course, then again, I'm bad to get crazy with eyelets, on kydex. More eylets=more attachment options. I like options. Now if I can find some USA-made attachments for belt and molle carry, I'll really be rockin'.

Also, please continue geeking.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2014)

You are so excited you said it twice. Kinda like New York, New York...

F.M.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 22, 2014)

Crap. My bad.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 22, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Crap. My bad.



Who cares! Just busting chops!

F.M.


----------



## hoepoe (Feb 23, 2014)

Up until a few days ago i used to carry a Sketeltool CX. I've however "broken" the blade mechanism so need to have it replaced (the tool). I'm going to get a Green Beret 7" (Reeves/Harsey) when next CONUS to be part of my go-bag (not everyday carry).


----------



## x SF med (Feb 23, 2014)

@Barbarian - take a look at the BladeTech site...  Tim is a huge proponent of USA manufacturing, I can run over and talk to him at some point if he's in the office.  And, I'll try Mike V. over at Fox Knives USA, he's got more connections than a truckload of legos.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 23, 2014)

x SF med said:


> @Barbarian - take a look at the BladeTech site...  Tim is a huge proponent of USA manufacturing, I can run over and talk to him at some point if he's in the office.  And, I'll try Mike V. over at Fox Knives USA, he's got more connections than a truckload of legos.


I'm using Tim's tek-locks and molle-locks right now but they have little "made in commie land" stamps on them, so I'm looking for another solution, that prevents me from having to produce attachments for each knife myself.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 24, 2014)

OK, I stand corrected-gen3 molle loks are made in Taiwan. The tek-loks are made in China, though. Their holsters are all made in the States if I'm not mistaken, however, and are still the best kydex holsters I've seen. (And I'm always lookin')


----------



## x SF med (Feb 24, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> OK, I stand corrected-gen3 molle loks are made in Taiwan. The tek-loks are made in China, though. Their holsters are all made in the States if I'm not mistaken, however, and are still the best kydex holsters I've seen. (And I'm always lookin')



Okuden, some of the best kydex work I've seen...  but it's a one man show, and he's busier than a one armed paper hanger right now.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 24, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> OK, I stand corrected-gen3 molle loks are made in Taiwan. The tek-loks are made in China, though. Their holsters are all made in the States if I'm not mistaken, however, and are still the best kydex holsters I've seen. (And I'm always lookin')


 
How would you compare their work to Raven Concealment or CompTac?


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 25, 2014)

policemedic said:
			
		

> How would you compare their work to Raven Concealment or CompTac?


Blade Tech and CompTac are comparable in quality. Blade-Tech simply offers more options.  Raven beats them both for IWB carry, but that's it.


			
				 x sf med said:
			
		

> Okuden, some of the best kydex work I've seen... but it's a one man show, and he's busier than a one armed paper hanger right now.


You aren't kidding! That gentleman does very impressive kydex work. Thanks for the link, by the way.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 25, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Raven beats them both for IWB carry, but that's it.



Considering I can't find anything for a USP with UTL for their supported lights...nor anything that would fit an Expert.... I'd disagree.


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 25, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> Considering I can't find anything for a USP with UTL for their supported lights...nor anything that would fit an Expert.... I'd disagree.


Can't blame you, there. As many USP owners as there are, you'd think that wouldn't be an issue anymore.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 25, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Can't blame you, there. As many USP owners as there are, you'd think that wouldn't be an issue anymore.



Nothing for my HK45C either, at least not in the holster I was looking at.  No biggie; I agree that Raven's IWB is better.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 25, 2014)

policemedic said:


> Nothing for my HK45C either, at least not in the holster I was looking at.  No biggie; I agree that Raven's IWB is better.



Spend the $$... have a custom holster made...  leather or kydex.... they aren't that much...  (no, really they are I know, but hey, I know leather workers and kydex guys who need to feed their families)


----------



## policemedic (Feb 25, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Spend the $$... have a custom holster made...  leather or kydex.... they aren't that much...  (no, really they are I know, but hey, I know leather workers and kydex guys who need to feed their families)



I'm actually not averse to the idea.  With one exception, all my kydex is from Raven and I wouldn't mind some options.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 25, 2014)

I have a friend, a medic in the county here that makes kydex holsters. Called Strongside Holsters. He is making one for my trauma naked shears.... I have seen some work. Looks pretty rad.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 26, 2014)

policemedic said:


> I'm actually not averse to the idea.  With one exception, all my kydex is from Raven and I wouldn't mind some options.



Let me talk to Okuden, he's not far from here and I owe him lunch anyway, let's see what he can do.  pm me your setup, and what you want in specs...  we may be able to come up with something at a reasonable price, but he may make me learn more about forming kydex to interesting shapes...  no promises.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 26, 2014)

https://www.strongsideholsters.com/

This is a friend of mine. He does good work. He is a P.A. paramedic and I work with him.....

F.M.


----------



## hoepoe (Mar 4, 2014)

Disregard, dementia setting in!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 4, 2014)

I really need to consolidate the collection, and take a few pics...  steel and sharpening gear...  the grinder is only for shaping the beasts, and has only been used once so far...  not enough time at the moment.

so... you want the best of the bunch or the whole schlemiel?


----------



## SpitfireV (Mar 4, 2014)

Best of the bunch, I don't know if there's a wide angle lens big enough for all of them.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 5, 2014)

SpitfireV said:


> Best of the bunch, I don't know if there's a wide angle lens big enough for all of them.



pfffffffffffffffffffffft.... it's under a hundred...  I think.  but I'll pare down to a reasonable number.


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone ever purchase a knife from Medford knives? Was looking at the Praetorian GT. Looks like a mean BAMF knife.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 14, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> Anyone ever purchase a knife from Medford knives? Was looking at the Praetorian GT. Looks like a mean BAMF knife.



I've handled them, and IMHO, the Praetorian is too blade heavy for it's intended use...  a 9" 0vereall knife with a 3.75" blade screams "Balance me back!"  and, the spine is almost .2" (think almost a 1/4")  with a hollow grind for the secondary bevel to the primary bevel...  it'll baton and chop, but fine work will be difficult.  If it's just for the cool factor, and you're willing to spend $700 (I would go for the CPM S35VN any day for steel)  go for it.  It will be very heavy as the total width of the knife after the scales are on is nearly 1/2".  

I would suggest finding a Chris Reeve Sebenza or Spartan Folder if you are going to use it for a true EDC knife  - the Sebenza is ~$300-$350 less, and has been a Blade Magazine favorite for 20 years, and the Spartan Folder won some awards at Blade when it was introduced 3 years ago and it's still $200 less.  Both of these suggestions are in the same Production/Custom category as the Medford, and I can personally vouch for the makers - and there is no upcharge for CPM S35VN on either of these, it's the standard steel used for both.

Again - handle any knife before you buy it - unless it is only going to be a safe queen...  I hate non functional knives or knives that are not used, they're tools.


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 14, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I've handled them, and IMHO, the Praetorian is too blade heavy for it's intended use...  a 9" 0vereall knife with a 3.75" blade screams "Balance me back!"  and, the spine is almost .2" (think almost a 1/4")  with a hollow grind for the secondary bevel to the primary bevel...  it'll baton and chop, but fine work will be difficult.  If it's just for the cool factor, and you're willing to spend $700 (I would go for the CPM S35VN any day for steel)  go for it.  It will be very heavy as the total width of the knife after the scales are on is nearly 1/2".
> 
> I would suggest finding a Chris Reeve Sebenza or Spartan Folder if you are going to use it for a true EDC knife  - the Sebenza is ~$300-$350 less, and has been a Blade Magazine favorite for 20 years, and the Spartan Folder won some awards at Blade when it was introduced 3 years ago and it's still $200 less.  Both of these suggestions are in the same Production/Custom category as the Medford, and I can personally vouch for the makers - and there is no upcharge for CPM S35VN on either of these, it's the standard steel used for both.
> 
> Again - handle any knife before you buy it - unless it is only going to be a safe queen...  I hate non functional knives or knives that are not used, they're tools.


 
Than SF! You just saved me 15% or more for switching to....yeah...I wont lie the knife "looks" great but I am looking for something for EDC/Duty purposes. Im not familiar with the mettalurgical side of things and defer to the experts and smiths for that one. I am just looking for a solid quality, USA made, good for household and good for man hunting, gonna be able to pass it down to my mini spartan kind of knife. Ill look up Chris Reeve. I also eventually want to get a quality fixed blade as well. My current SOG folder has seen better days although it is still kickin'. Thanks a lot.

- Nick


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 18, 2014)

Chris Reeve has some very good quality blades. Thanks for the advice. I looked up Spartan Blades and think that will be the way to go. The Akribis folder is pretty amazing.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> Chris Reeve has some very good quality blades. Thanks for the advice. I looked up Spartan Blades and think that will be the way to go. The Akribis folder is pretty amazing.




See if you can get a tour of the Spartan Knives Shop, the guys are very accommodating and they're right outside Ft. Bragg...  they'll be out of town the week of Apr 9-15 (OKCA) and maybe a little longer depending on show schedules.  and Blade is in Atlanta in May...  maybe you could hit Blade and really overload on sharp pointy things?


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 18, 2014)

If i lived anywhere close to Pineland I would, sir. However, I am relegated to the sweaty pie hole that is south Florida.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, no you din't...  You did not call me..............  "sir"?  Did you?  :-/


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 18, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Oh, no you din't...  You did not call me..............  "sir"?  Did you?  :-/


 
....shit....I feel a knife hand comin' out.....


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> ....shit....I feel a knife hand comin' out.....



Well, maybe just the knife part...  but hey, who's checking?  And, actually, it would be in my hand, so technically....


----------



## 0699 (Mar 18, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> If i lived anywhere close to Pineland I would, sir. However, I am relegated to the sweaty pie hole that is south Florida.


 


x SF med said:


> Oh, no you din't...  You did not call me..............  "sir"?  Did you?  :-/


 
He called you sir cuz you're old.  Ha ha.


----------



## medicchick (Mar 18, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Well, maybe just the knife part...  but hey, who's checking?  And, actually, it would be in my hand, so technically....


Here, don't hurt your hand.


----------



## swimr235 (Mar 19, 2014)

medicchick said:


> Here, don't hurt your hand.
> 
> View attachment 10615


 
I need this!


----------



## x SF med (Mar 19, 2014)

0699 said:


> He called you sir cuz you're old.  Ha ha.



My Brother, My Friend... I say this with all the respect in the world.... Fuck You very much...


----------



## medicchick (Mar 19, 2014)

swimr235 said:


> I need this!


http://www.amazon.com/GAMAGO-EA1102-Gama-Go-Lettuce-Chopper/dp/B004WHRRQM


----------



## johnstone66 (Mar 20, 2014)

carrying a weapon is one thing, but knowing how and when to use it is another


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 20, 2014)

johnstone66 said:


> carrying a weapon is one thing, but knowing how and when to use it is another



You need to post an intro in the intro forum Before posting anywhere else.


----------



## Barbarian (Apr 4, 2014)

Received a coolguy pic, yesterday, from some of our guys OCONUS. Posted with their approval. I made the knife in the tree.

View attachment 10705


----------



## usmcvet (Apr 4, 2014)

Very Cool.


----------



## Barbarian (Apr 4, 2014)

usmcvet said:


> Very Cool.


Yeah it was really good of them to take the time to do it.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 5, 2014)

@Barbarian ...   OKCA Spring SHOW next weekend...   Some of your heroes are showing up this year...  WWHjr fer sure, Curt, Mark, Dave Lisch, Kenny O., Wayne Goddard, Jose Diaz...  a couple of Crucible guys, maybe Thad B., some cat named Wilson who makes kitchen cutlery and field choppers too...   so, when are you going to make it?   There is a hell of a BBQ that's invite only that I might be able to get you in to...


----------



## Barbarian (Apr 5, 2014)

I bet you mean Phil Wilson. Hes the mentor of a friend of mine.

@x SF med 
OKCA: God, I want to go......Don't think I can though. I'll pm you later, to let you know for sure.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 5, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> *I bet you mean Phil Wilson*. Hes the mentor of a friend of mine.
> 
> @x SF med
> OKCA: God, I want to go......Don't think I can though. I'll pm you later, to let you know for sure.



<sarcasm, on> No, the other Wilson fella that makes world renowned chef and kitchen cutlery...   <sarcasm, off>

I need to make a hotel reservation...   only staying for Friday and Saturday ...  Friday 0800...  Knife Steels material science Seminar.  Friday, noonish to 1700ish... help cook and set up for the 10th Annual Tactial BBQ and Bacchanalia.  Saturday, 0800/0900ish to 1700ish... nurse an alcohol induced concussion that feels like a battalion of jackhammers being used on one's skull-brain, and spinal cord, with sharpening and forging seminars, loud people, sharp knives, cool knifemaking gear  and harass well known knife celebrities about life in general...  maybe stay for Sunday...  less the concussion and for a shorter time period...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Apr 5, 2014)

Just bought a *SOG* from Gander MTN, that thing  was cheap and rocks!


----------



## Barbarian (Apr 7, 2014)

x sf med said:
			
		

> No, the other Wilson fella that makes world renowned chef and kitchen cutlery...



I didn't know he was world famous, I just knew he made nice knives.


----------



## Hillclimb (Apr 11, 2014)

Has anyone had any experiences shopping with knifesupply.com? 

I ordered from them 2/28 and received the order and shipping confirmation; however they didn't use the full address I listed. Customer service communication has been poor to nonexistent in correcting this.

I'm trying to give them the benefit of doubt, but I probably won't be shopping there again unless someone can vouch and say this is unusual for said named company.


----------



## Barbarian (May 8, 2014)

Knife geekery supplement:
A small limited run of blades being ground out of Elmax stainless.

4 Wanderer "survival/utility"s
2 Ronin's Path "fighter"s
1 Hashke "fighter"


----------



## x SF med (May 8, 2014)

Barbarian said:


> Knife geekery supplement:
> A small limited run of blades being ground out of Elmax stainless.
> 
> 4 Wanderer "survival/utility"s
> ...



knife geek on...

Are they going to be double or single bevel?  What's the blade geometry from edge to spine going to look like? Are you going with differentially heated blades, Elmax is a good candidate for diff. HT...  Are they going to be cryo'd or just cold quenched for final fixing?

Oh, for Christmas you can get me this little toy,  Travis would love to make one for me and you would not be banned from here.


----------



## Barbarian (May 14, 2014)

x SF med said:


> knife geek on...
> 
> Are they going to be double or single bevel?  What's the blade geometry from edge to spine going to look like? Are you going with differentially heated blades, Elmax is a good candidate for diff. HT...  Are they going to be cryo'd or just cold quenched for final fixing?
> 
> Oh, for Christmas you can get me this little toy,  Travis would love to make one for me and you would not be banned from here.



Wanderer Model: 5/32in or 3/16in stock, 4.5in cutting edge, full flat grind, 1 primary bevel

Ronin's Path (Team knives): 3/16in stock, 5.5in cutting edge, saber grind, secondary bevel on spine side runs from tip to the area of the blade's max width

Hashke: 3/16in stock, 7.5in cutting edge, saber grind,  secondary bevel on spine side runs from tip to the area of the blade's max width

Hadn't considered differentially treated elmax. I currently intend to do a homogenous heat treatment with actual cryo. At 60RC, elmax still has stupid high toughness. More than any other knife grade, stainless steel (at 60RC) that I am aware of. However any lower than 60RC and its edge-holding takes a nose dive, in my experience. There is a VERY noticeable difference in edge holding between even 59 and 60RC.


----------



## x SF med (May 14, 2014)

Nice...   now if I could just get my Grizzly grinder to keep the belt tracking without walking...  I'm ready to do some minor exploratory surgery on the beast to see if I can find the issue... it could just be that it's new and I haven't stretched the steel on the tensioner so that the tracking knob engages properly...  new grinders do have that issue...


----------



## Barbarian (May 14, 2014)

Thank you.
Which grinder is it?


----------



## x SF med (May 14, 2014)

2"x 52" belt on right, fixed revolution with the 6" disk to the left..  1/2 hp?


----------



## Barbarian (May 14, 2014)

Message inbound.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 27, 2017)

Roger, this is an old post but does this question ever really expire? I have several knives, but my Randall Model 15 is my favorite. I bought it as a safe queen, never used, from a buddy who is a 80s era Green Beret. My latest find was an old Kinfolks fighting knife found at a yard sale.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 27, 2017)

I


----------



## Gunz (Apr 27, 2017)

A Buck knife is my EDC on the farm. I wear a Kabar when I'm hunting. And I have a Swiss Army Knife in the truck for those pretentious non-twist-off beer caps. 

I've also started carrying my 30-30 in the truck in case I see a LEO getting beat up by a perp.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 27, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Grunt (Apr 27, 2017)

Gerber Mark 1 fixed blade IWB at 1100 or a folder in my right front pocket.


----------



## Topkick (Apr 27, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I am very fond of the lock back pocket knives. They are easy to open and the blade stays in place until I am done with it. It's always in demand at Christmas and birthdays. "Go see grandpa and have him use his pocket knife to open your present".



It always nice to have a pocket knife handy at Christmas time, this way I can open the box for my present, well what do ya know... a new knife!


----------



## Topkick (Apr 27, 2017)

double posted- edited- delete


----------

